# Land of the Rising Gun IC



## Zhen Chan (Jun 18, 2014)

Ren and co sat within the belly of the Longshoreman. Its main room held miniture bays and a circular conference table. In the middle of the table a holographic projector displayed the viasage of a man in shadows, the ceo of the Longshore Corporation and the face of their financial backing, Steward Trunmuckle.

His face was perpetually enshrouded in darkness but what could be seen was the glint of his glasses, the powerful squareness of his stubbled kaw, and the salt and pepper sideburns that framed his face. His voice was deep and sweet as he spoke. "Ladies and gentlemen, our time has arrived. The iron has never been hotter so it is now tat we must strike out and lay our claim on *Location pending pc Vote*"


The projector changes images and a map appeared

The map of was of

*Vote*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 20, 2014)

Deep in the bowels of the "Skyspear" which in turn was located in the hold of the Megatanker dubbed the "Longshoreman" there sat a group of different yet alligned people at a circular tableI. In the middle of the table a holographic projector displayed the visage of a man in shadows, the ceo of the Longshore Corporation and the face of their financial backing, Steward Trunmuckle.

His face was perpetually enshrouded in darkness but what could be seen was the glint of his glasses, the powerful squareness of his stubbled jaw, and the salt and pepper sideburns that framed his face. His voice was deep and sweet as he spoke. "Ladies and gentlemen, our time has arrived. The iron has never been hotter so it is now that we must strike out and lay our claim on North Korea"


The projector changes images and a map appeared



"We are making out mark here on the easternmost providence of Hamgyong bukto, in the city is Najin. It is a small city with a larger ore port so nobody will bad an eye at massive ships coming an going. The entire providence is run by The Korea general zinc industry group, the 7th largest business innorth korea. We are also choosing Najin for a second, possibly more important reason. 10 miles west of the city is a data collection outpost that we will find unendingly useful in finding the lay of the land."






Data collection Outpost #2105
Security level: Extremely Low
Projected Risk: None

"The data we want is here, in the room labeled data. The office is run by 15 employees and the Building is protected by a private security company. Recon shows 2 light suits and 3 Mesh. The 2 lights are posted at the main entrance (stairs at the north east corner), one mesh is doing an outer perimeter patrol, and two doing internal patrols.

Specs

Light suits
Biped
Nerve suit
Hud: Unknown
Radio Transmitter
Laser Rifle, Blade, Suit control grenades
Upgrades: Unknown

Mesh Suit (External patrol)
Mount
Nerve suit
Hud: Unknown
Radio Transmitter
12.7mm Machine gun
Upgrades: Unknown

Mesh suits (Internal patrol)
Biped
Nerve suit
Hud: Unknown
Radio Transmitter
Tranq Darts, CC grenades, Revolver
Upgrades: Unknown




"Its time for Longshore to make landfall."
There was a sudden lurch as everything shifted. The retrofitted megatanker had docked at port. The "Longshoreman" was quite a sight to behold. A few moments later there was a clanging of moreings being secured as the engines idled.

Rachet, Nutz, and Spanner the three resident mechanics entered the bay. Rachet was a 6'5 burly Italian man with forarms like a gorilla. Nutz was a 5'2 fast talking mexican from Las Vegas with a penchant for womanizing. Spanner was an icy brunette from ukraine who talked little and seemed to care less. Nutz spoke up "The uh docking is complete Mistah Steward Sir. There is some kind of parade on the north end of town so if youze guys were to get while the gettin was good it would be a wise move."


----------



## CaptainToma (Jun 20, 2014)

"Infiltration great." Aydan muttered, taking another look at the schematics. "Considering the size of Wallrein I think it would be best I keep her back at the edge and lay down fire should things go wrong, prefer not to run around with this without protection." Motioning to the revolver strapped to her hip.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 20, 2014)

As soon as the briefing was over, Ryan stood up and sprinted off to the bay, gnawing at his nails the whole way. He only relaxed when he saw his beloved Swarmlord. The massive fortress class mech was intimidating, with its massive claws, insect-like mandibles, and the titanic tentacles drooping down its back. But to Ryan, there was nothing in the world that was as beautiful as Swarmlord. He quickly scrambled into Swarmlord, and donned his brainwave harness. Ryan fell into a trance-like stated.

And became one with Swarmlord.

Ryan could feel and control every inch of the biomechanical colossus as if it was his own flesh. Swarmlord woke from slumber rising on its four, spiderlike legs. Its moved out of the bay, and Ryan took note of his surroundings.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 20, 2014)

Raiden leans on the side of the wall in cyborg suit.
"Seems like something you are suited for, Bladewolf. 
Lets go, it's about time North Korea was liberated."


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 20, 2014)

Riaan lounged in his chair, quietly taking in proceedings. He sat reclined at an anle, legs crossed and arms folded. He had heard of the collection of specialists that Longshore had 'acquired', but this was the first time they had gathered in the room like this, and in his mech no less. He had an absurdly ostentatious vapor pipe hanging from his lip, something he had picked up in Egypt which he had become quite fond of. The mist hung around his head like cloud and from within, he peered out at the gathered group.

_The Avengers have assembled huh...?_

His brooding was interrupted by the holographic display on the table coming to life and displaying their fearless leader. As the mission details came up along with mission graphics and maps, Riaan grew more and more pensive.

_North Korea... I hate that place_

The North Koreans were a desperate people, and desperate people tended to dabble in dangerous things. Riaan had a bad feeling that this data center was more than meets the eye. He was certain that quip applied to the owner of Longshore as well. Was that even his real appearance in the image?

His misgivings aside, Riaan was nothing if not professional. When the briefing ended he dragged himself to his feet and began sauntering toward the Skyspear cockpit.

"The bus leaves as soon as the mission is a go", he mumbled through his pipe. "I can carry the infiltration unit to high altitude over the target and they can insert via HALO jump. Unless you guys are afraid of heights...." he jabbed, shooting the agile suit commanders a sideways glance.


----------



## CaptainToma (Jun 20, 2014)

"Sadly I think they'd notice the several mechs hurtling towards them at terminal velocity." Ayden smiles towards Riaan. "However if we aren't too concerned about being quite, I can have Wallrein make a distraction while you drop our ground troops in." Heading towards the amphibious artillery unit she called her mech.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Raiden leans on the side of the wall in cyborg suit.
> "Seems like something you are suited for, Bladewolf.
> Lets go, it's about time North Korea was liberated."



Bladewolf made note of the missing HUD and upgrade specs. "HUD features are at this point unknown. We must tread carefully, even whilst Camouflaged, lest one of us finds ourselves in a compromising situation." Bladewolf closes his visor and turns to Raiden. "As per usual, I shall scout ahead on this mission."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 20, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Bladewolf made note of the missing HUD and upgrade specs. "HUD features are at this point unknown. We must tread carefully, even whilst Camouflaged, lest one of us finds ourselves in a compromising situation." Bladewolf closes his visor and turns to Raiden. "As per usual, I shall scout ahead on this mission."



Raiden nods and walks beside Bladewolf
"I wouldn't be surprised if you do it all on your own. Easy mission after all, but then we both know how those go."


----------



## kluang (Jun 20, 2014)

Akiba continue playing his Nintendo DS while listening to the briefing. "Sounds like a hacking job. My department."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 20, 2014)

T-Boy stood up, taking the data in, his eyes narrowing in righteous fury.

He turned towards the pompous fellow with the ostentatious pipe, his finger pointing directly into the man's chest.

"Shiv will be a part of that aerial drop, I can take care of the outer defenses with ease, while also cutting off the facility from the outside world!"


----------



## kluang (Jun 21, 2014)

"Just get me on the ground and I 'll make way in and out without being detected."


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 21, 2014)

Lance raised an eyebrow at 'T-Boy's' comment, "I do not believe that would be prudent, while I don't doubt you or any of us can take care of the patrols with relative ease. You would draw far too much attention too quickly."

He sighs taking a moments pause to look around the room arms folded, yeah they each had their own claim to fame but few of them had any military backgrounds if any at all the only one he knew for certain was Kamala and she as far as he knew got discharged before she even left the academy. "Additionally, it would not surprise me if each suit was fitted with a monitoring device, if we was to kill one of the pilots or shut down the suit it might give the whole operation away.

In short kid, what your suggesting is counter-productive we opted for a stealth approach let us stick with it. Atleast until our friend Akiba manages to break into the system, ideally allowing us to shut down or trick the system into not triggering any sort of built in alarm system. Then you can start taking people out."

He looks to Raiden, "Just make sure you take plenty of barrels. Eh? Anyway I will monitor the situation from a vantage point, and setup a few surprises in case things get out of hand. If a alarm is raised and they get reinforcements I can probably slow them down, if a fire fight starts just mark targets for HPTs termination."

He looks at Riaan, "A HALO jump would be welcomed, ideally under cloud cover to prevent visual detection, it'd allow me to get a vantage point and the others to bypass any security en-route to the destination. Are you capable of air-to-ground bombardment, if so you might want to take over command of my Scouting Drones, they'll be able to give you targeting on the ground. The same would apply to you Ayden, I expect you can cover our escape should things turn into a all out battle or at least secure extraction."

"Regardless of what plan we go with my role in this seems best suited to be at range taking out the largest threats when able. Assuming no one has any other jobs for my skillset."


----------



## CaptainToma (Jun 21, 2014)

"Don't you worry Lance, I've got plenty of noises makers on Wallrein to get us clear." Aydan smiled,turning and starting to walk up to her mech. "If anyone needs me I'll be on the comms, otherwise time go swimming!" She calls out as she walked up the ramp into the fortress.

She soon ascended up into the cockpit, taking a seat and buckling into her chair, surrounded by the complicated controls for the mech. "Epsy, we good to go?" She called out, a small holographic display popping up of her A.I Epsilon.

_"Wallrein is prepared and mission ready."_ The A.I responded in a feminine but clearly computerised voice.

"Beautiful, all nice and ready for me to play with!" Aydan smiled, flicking some switches and bringing the titanic mech to life. "Let's get going then."

Wallrein began to move and soon deployed into the sea outside the city, slowly swimming towards the port, getting as close as she can without risking detection. Starting to set up a secure communications network with her Comm Buoy's for the team.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 21, 2014)

LunarCoast said:


> Lance raised an eyebrow at 'T-Boy's' comment, "I do not believe that would be prudent, while I don't doubt you or any of us can take care of the patrols with relative ease. You would draw far too much attention too quickly."
> 
> He sighs taking a moments pause to look around the room arms folded, yeah they each had their own claim to fame but few of them had any military backgrounds if any at all the only one he knew for certain was Kamala and she as far as he knew got discharged before she even left the academy. "Additionally, it would not surprise me if each suit was fitted with a monitoring device, if we was to kill one of the pilots or shut down the suit it might give the whole operation away.
> 
> ...



"I was going to disable the suits by ambush and hacking them you fool. Shiv is an ECM unit that specializes in that kind of bloodless kill."


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 21, 2014)

Ryan continued scanning his surroundings, and headed out towards the base, using the terrain to provide cover and generally trying to keep as low a profile as possible. He deployed his Comm Buoys to keep in touch with the rest of the team.
"So, what's the plan?" he asked over the radio. "Frontal Assault? Bombard the place and dig through the ashes?" He sounded disturbingly eager.


----------



## kluang (Jun 21, 2014)

"It's a stealth mission. We jump in and jump out. Quick in and out. Do not engage unless you have too. Just because you have missiles doesn't mean you have to blast everything that moves." Akiba says and he put down his handheld game and went into his chamber. "Engage suit." Then the chamber closes and in a few minutes the chamber opens again, but this time Akiba is in his full suit. He looks at his wrist and a palm size holographic A.I appear. Its violet in color and it wears a maid uniform.

"Suit is fully functional, Master Akiba."

"Good. Alright Sakura, connect with the Longshoreman and upload the surrounding map and that building into me. After that create the best possible route inside."

"Yes master." nods the A.I and hologram disappear. Akiba looks at Riaan.  "Fly me in."


----------



## CaptainToma (Jun 21, 2014)

"Agreed, the idea is for us Fortress' to lay low and be ready if things go south, ideally we don't come into play except for Skyspear to get them in and myself to get them out." Aydan chimed in over the comms. She gave a smile to herself as she mused something. "So yeah you may be a tad bored this mission." She comments to Ryan.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 21, 2014)

kluang said:


> "It's a stealth mission. We jump in and jump out. Quick in and out. Do not engage unless you have too. Just because you have missiles doesn't mean you have to blast everything that moves." Akiba says and he put down his handheld game and went into his chamber. "Engage suit." Then the chamber closes and in a few minutes the chamber opens again, but this time Akiba is in his full suit. He looks at his wrist and a palm size holographic A.I appear. Its violet in color and it wears a maid uniform.
> 
> "Suit is fully functional, Master Akiba."
> 
> ...





CaptainToma said:


> "Agreed, the idea is for us Fortress' to lay low and be ready if things go south, ideally we don't come into play except for Skyspear to get them in and myself to get them out." Aydan chimed in over the comms. She gave a smile to herself as she mused something. "So yeah you may be a tad bored this mission." She comments to Ryan.




Ryan pouted.
"Fine, no explosions. I'll just find somewhere to set up, and have my drones secure an overland extraction route if things get hairy." Ryan looked for a place where a building size mech could be relatively unobtrusive.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 21, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "I was going to disable the suits by ambush and hacking them you fool. Shiv is an ECM unit that specializes in that kind of bloodless kill."



Lance sighs, 

"I don't even think you know what ECM means kiddo. ECM stands for Electronic Counter Measure, such as a jamming device. Still your point is valid as is mine, you disable the sensors in the suit and they will be made aware of the situation. Yes I am jumping to conclusions, but they are valid concerns, we will all get our time to shine just this mission favours Akiba. If he gets detected or we run into trouble of course you can do whatever you like. Until then the rest of us should lay low if you don't have active camouflage. I will be waiting for transport."

With that in mind he takes his leave, with a limp, to suit up in the armoury looking across at Aydan for a moment as she broke off to her bay, "The sound of cannons are the trumpets of war."

Reaching the armoury he steps up to the podium and takes hold of the bracer that served as the storage device for his mesh suit from a techies stand point that was just about as special as his armour got, but that did not matter to Lance. All that mattered was that it could get the job done and effectively at that. Placing the bracer around his right wrist up to the elbow of his arm a small red holographic panel formed detailing the specifications, with the AI located in the far corner.

"HEX we got a mission, so if you would be so kind..."

Without so much as a word the bracer holographic panel disappeared with a flicker before it expanded to cover his body, the red visor flickers over his eyes for a brief moment, "25%..." A moment of pain converged from his arms, the visor flickers to life before it hangs for a moment and shuts down. "50%..." The same sensation once more this time from the spine and both upper and lower body the process continued until finally reaching his legs where he passed over onto a one knee biting down upon a mouth protector.

"100%... Systems online." The visor finally online comes to life once again, now scanning the local environment for a few seconds as shown by the red triangular markers along with a couple lines of code.

Initializing...
Targeting Systems: Online
HUD: Online
Power Systems: Online
User Vitals: ...
WARNING: Peripheral Neuropathy... Repairing..."

"You don't need to tell me every god damn time. I know!" Lance grunts, he wished this suit had a mute button sometimes. Feeling a sudden ability to freely move his leg as the nerve suit repaired the damage albeit only temporarily.

"All systems operational, unlocking AI sub-routines. Designation: HEX5"

His HUD finally fully active displaying everything he needed and how he wanted it, he smiles comfortably standing up straight. As he does a circular orb surrounded by two smaller orbs forms in the top right. "Welcome back Sir, I trust this is not merely another VR exercise?"

"HEX we have a mission. You can probably find the details if you connect to the network..."
"Sir you previously requested we operate under radio and communication silence, I terminated and disabled all Networking functions during our last mission. Do you wish to re-establish?"
"I wish you learned a thing or two by now HEX... yes please.""Sir the connection to Comms and the Database has been re-established. It would appear you are correct, I have also re-established comms with all other agents on this mission as requested."
"Thank you, can you begin to map out the environment and detail all the vantage points we have access to on the target?"
"Yes sir, but it will take sometime this suit lacks the operating power of a dedicated device, equally this unit is programmed to provide you with tactical assessment of threats."
"I am well aware of your purpose HEX just do your best. We'll be going in via HALO jump as I understand it so make sure the flight systems are fully operational."
"I already checked sir, they are fully operational along with all other functions."

Lance gives a resounding nod and begins to collect his weaponry.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 21, 2014)

"Camo can make you over confident, there are many ways to detect such things. Make sure you stay out of sight and walk silently. I'll be staying behind as back up, never a good idea to have too many operatives in one spot. Bladewolf, I'm sure will scout."
Raiden walks to and looks outside a window
"The patriots..."


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 21, 2014)

Riaan gave a curt nod as the team dispersed and made their way to their mechs.

"Into the abyss..." he muttered, making his way up a narrow, steep flight of stairs to the upper decks of Skyspear. Through a short dark corridor, he stood before something that looked like a vault door. After a brief bioscan, he was admitted to the control room.

"Begin pre-flight..." he said to the machine. The mech give a dull tone in reply and the entire mech gently shuddered as the main engines rumbled to life. Riaan was already in his flight suit and only needed to don his helmet which immediately engaged the augmented reality HUD over a larger, spherical display of his mech's surroundings. A little message to his lower right alerted him to flight checks being complete. The entire mech rose slowly into the air, still within the Longshore tanker.

"Ok", Riaan said over the comm. "Anyone who isn't flying, jump now, I'm taking off." The massive lower bay door remained open while the fortress rose out of the tanker, ascending to about 20 meters above their mobile home base. Riaan cracked his knuckles and took the controls.

The Skyspear rotated slowly, before rapidly accelerating away from Nanjing and adopting a steep climbing maneuver. The powerful flight engines propelled the fortress to high altitude in mere minutes where Riaan put them into a gentle curve, setting course for the data center.

"We should be in position in 7 minutes. When the bay doors open and the light turns green, the suppression team jumps. After 35 seconds, the infiltration team must jump. I pull the Skyspear back to standoff distance which will put me out of lower power comm range. If you signal me directly, the comm burst will probably be detected, so only do so if there is a problem. Otherwise you can use your COMM bots to relay messages back to Wallrein who can signal me if anything changes. Good hunting."

A few minutes later, the soft din of the cargo hold was replaced by the roar of wind as the doors opened and the pressure equalized with the cold North Korean night sky. The crimson light beside the door changed to dull green accompanied by a tone, indicating that it was time for the first jump, with the second to follow 35 seconds after.

While monitoring the team preparing to exit, a thought crossed Riaan's mind. He flipped through his AR interface and routed an audio stream to the cargo bay PA system.


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 21, 2014)

A figure in jetblack power armor crossed his arms while silently watching the discussion from the sidelines. He called himself under the alias D-12 but his real identity was Duodecimator, a wanted and infamously violent vigilante.

But unlike the activities he was so known for the current mission was just one of the usual odd jobs. It was one of his ways to earn living, unrelated to his hunts for evil. As such it was understandable that Duodecimator had shown little interest. Most likely he'd be just playing the breakout guy again. He'd be on a lookout, secure an escape route and if needed eliminate the incoming reinforcements. He did that more times he'd like to count. But for the sake of his easy cash Doudecimator at least hoped the others won't mess it up.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 21, 2014)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Riaan gave a curt nod as the team dispersed and made their way to their mechs.
> 
> "Into the abyss..." he muttered, making his way up a narrow, steep flight of stairs to the upper decks of Skyspear. Through a short dark corridor, he stood before something that looked like a vault door. After a brief bioscan, he was admitted to the control room.
> 
> ...



Lance sits back against the cargo bay hull Particle rifle resting against his knee caps this data centre, seemed more or less like a trial run compared to what he experienced back in his days serving with the special forces in part he wondered what his other squaddies had gotten up to weather or not they had remained in service or not. Solotov in particular, his mental state was always questionable but then you give a half psychotic Russian a big gun and purpose and they'd become a unstoppable killing machine, that and endless VCR's of old cartoons... yup.

"Nice music, as always. "He smirks as Riaan seemed to bring them music from way back. He comments down his Comms to Riaan, "You know, I sometimes wonder where you get all these records from."

"Good luck brothers."With this he made his jump, feeling the wind rushing past and over his body he smirked, yup good to be back in the field and for real no stupid VR programs and dumbed down AI. HALO jumps were nothing special in this day and age, but still as thrilling as ever especially when you could feel every second of it.

Finally coming into land he broke formation taking position upon a vantage point overlooking the Data Centre facilities HEX having preformed his request and already marked what he judged to be the best position, which in some ways was based upon limited information but now that he had his feet on the ground he could get a better idea of what they were dealing with. Setting up a bipod he prepared to support the team where needed as he takes view down the scope he disabled his outgoing chatter, keeping the receiver active.

"HEX mind deploying the scouts and positioning them in a triangular pattern. Give Riaan and Ayden access to them, they'll need eyes on operation zone if they're to help us."

"Certainly Sir."

"Camouflaged and Sound dampening systems engaged.."


----------



## kluang (Jun 21, 2014)

When the cargo door opens, Akiba walks towards the edge and awaits the green light from Skyspear. Akiba jumps out from the large mecha after the suppression team and dive straight down. He looks at his HUD panel, at his speed and the distance between him and the land below.

He opens his parachute at 200ft and slowly landed at a grass area 10 miles from the building. "Sakura, show me the route."

"Understood." and a yellow path is shown on his HUD. "Good job. Activate skates and release the buoy." says Akiba as he makes his way to the facility.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 21, 2014)

Ryan never one for the pleasantries of civil conversation departed first. Scuttling along in his beloved swarmlord he made for a striking figure against the night backdrop. Bouys deployed he stopped at the edge of sensory range, the data outpost like a fly in his perverbial web. As he sat and observed the movements of the patrol mesh Bladewolf appeared to join him, perched upon a nearby roof before running ahead to a more manageable distance. The wolf's sensor suite could not compare to the raw power of the swarmlords.

Back at the Longshoreman Riaan disembarked upon the skyspeare, belly pregnant with those promising violence. The skyspear lifted high, high above the clouds as flew towards its objective. At a coasting height of 30,000 feet Lance and Yamada jumped. Though still miles from the outpost they glided upon the wind witha deceptive easy before landing with a well timed parachuting.

While yamada consulted his ai as to the most efficient route Lance was all business activating his camouflage (15 mins remaining) and releasing his two scout drones to do as thier name sake suggested, scout ahead.

Up above as Riaan began flying directly over the target he banked, establishing a wide circular pathway through the airspa e, incase anybody changed thier mind and de ided to jump, as well as being nearby for extraction.

Lance's drones gave him the all clear, now detectable threatand almost no human activity in the area aside from some wandering drunks or children out past thier bedtimes


----------



## TehChron (Jun 21, 2014)

LunarCoast said:


> Lance sits back against the cargo bay hull Particle rifle resting against his knee caps this data centre, seemed more or less like a trial run compared to what he experienced back in his days serving with the special forces in part he wondered what his other squaddies had gotten up to weather or not they had remained in service or not. Solotov in particular, his mental state was always questionable but then you give a half psychotic Russian a big gun and purpose and they'd become a unstoppable killing machine, that and endless VCR's of old cartoons... yup.
> 
> "Nice music, as always. "He smirks as Riaan seemed to bring them music from way back. He comments down his Comms to Riaan, "You know, I sometimes wonder where you get all these records from."
> 
> ...





Zhen Chan said:


> Ryan never one for the pleasantries of civil conversation departed first. Scuttling along in his beloved swarmlord he made for a striking figure against the night backdrop. Bouys deployed he stopped at the edge of sensory range, the data outpost like a fly in his perverbial web. As he sat and observed the movements of the patrol mesh Bladewolf appeared to join him, perched upon a nearby roof before running ahead to a more manageable distance. The wolf's sensor suite could not compare to the raw power of the swarmlords.
> 
> Back at the Longshoreman Riaan disembarked upon the skyspeare, belly pregnant with those promising violence. The skyspear lifted high, high above the clouds as flew towards its objective. At a coasting height of 30,000 feet Lance and Yamada jumped. Though still miles from the outpost they glided upon the wind witha deceptive easy before landing with a well timed parachuting.
> 
> ...



T-Boy's eyes narrowed in disgust as the dropout leaped from the Fortress.

"Who does she think she is, trying to increase the risk to our team like this. Pretending to know it all and taking the poorly thought out route will only lead to more casualties in the future! She's no better than the villains that we fight, putting themselves and their own pride ahead of common sense!"

The doors of the Skyspear opened again, as T-Boy withdrew a crystal from his back.

"TECH-SETTER!"

He leaped out, as a green light enveloped his body. Instinctively, he was fed data as he fell, his cyberbrain picking up tracking data from the Swarmlord. 

20,000 feet. Green crystals erupted from T-Boy's extremeties.

15,000 feet. His image blurred, replaced by beams of green energy enveloping his entire body.

10,000 feet. T-Boy's silhouette grew, towering above any normal man. Reaching the height of a Heavy-Class frame.

5,000 feet. The green light faded, becoming replaced with streamlined organic armor taking a yellow sheen, with red lines going around the contours of his enlarged body.

2,500 feet. A massive green crystal erupted from his massive chest.

100 feet. The silhouette filled in completely. Taking shape within the world.

10 feet above the Mesh Suit scouting the perimeter of the center, a massive humanoid figure took shape, halting it's drop in mid-air, as a number of tentacles erupted swiftly from the frame and latched onto the bike and rider.

"Everything is as it should be, nothing is out of the ordinary." T-Boy's voice, now speaking Elven, whispered into the rider's ear, even as a tentacle kept the man from screaming or using his suits systems to call for help.

Instantly, the system of the Mounted Mesh suit was invaded and compromised by the Tekkaman's Agent AI, as was the suit directly worn by the suit's pilot.

"Proceed as you normally would, after all, there are no intruders, there is nothing out of the ordinary going on at all." T-Boy really wouldn't want to do this normally, but too much depended on keeping the element of surprise. If the suit's pilot betrayed that anything was out of the ordinary, he would have to kill him to save the lives of his squadmates and the innocents who would inevitably be caught up in the fighting.

He parsed through the suit's recordings of the pilots voice and biometrics in order to falsify them if the need arose.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 21, 2014)

TehChron said:


> T-Boy's eyes narrowed in disgust as the dropout leaped from the Fortress.
> 
> "Who does she think she is, trying to increase the risk to our team like this. Pretending to know it all and taking the poorly thought out route will only lead to more casualties in the future! She's no better than the villains that we fight, putting themselves and their own pride ahead of common sense!"
> 
> ...


The invasion was swiftly executed. The patrolman tapped the side of his helmet "Circuit complete, all clear." And with that he circled the building. Only the foggiest notoin of something scratched at his brain. When techsetter was out of sight it suddenly occured to him "SHIT I FORGOT TO FEED THE DOG!"


----------



## TehChron (Jun 21, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The invasion was swiftly executed. The patrolman tapped the side of his helmet "Circuit complete, all clear." And with that he circled the building. Only the foggiest notoin of something scratched at his brain. When techsetter was out of sight it suddenly occured to him "SHIT I FORGOT TO FEED THE DOG!"



The Tekkaman was only out of sight due to being behind the patrolman's back, the tentacle continued speaking in elvish with a sigh.

"The dog is fine, in fact, everything is fine. You won't notice anything out of the ordinary tonight, and once you get home you'll have a good time and have a good's night rest. Nothing is going on tonight, no matter what you see, hear, or randomly think, it's just another day at the office."

T-Boy began scanning the Mech to see what it consisted of, as well as more detailed information about the grounds in order to gain intel that the briefing had overlooked or missed outright.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 21, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The Tekkaman was only out of sight due to being behind the patrolman's back, the tentacle continued speaking in elvish with a sigh.
> 
> "The dog is fine, in fact, everything is fine. You won't notice anything out of the ordinary tonight, and once you get home you'll have a good time and have a good's night rest. Nothing is going on tonight, no matter what you see, hear, or randomly think, it's just another day at the office."
> 
> T-Boy began scanning the Mech to see what it consisted of, as well as more detailed information about the grounds in order to gain intel that the briefing had overlooked or missed outright.



Upon scanning the suit T boy learned it was in possesion of night vision, a flood light, and was ghosted. Said AI Ghost went by the name of Voseiline. T boy had followed the gaurd back to his shack, the shack was small barely large enough for one person and constructed of prefab materials. It seemed to be built as an after thought and hardlined into the buildings security system via a series of crude patchjobs.


----------



## kluang (Jun 21, 2014)

"This is Akiba, come in Skyspear. I'm en route to the target. Please advice if anything unusual pops up."


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 21, 2014)

Ryan yawned, bored. He swore to one day get the Terminal upgrade so that he could get some Netflix up in this bitch.

In the mean time, he deployed his Medium Drones, which ran alongside Bladewolf until they near the facility, at which point they dispersed to scout the perimeter from the ground. If they found nothing ususual or of note, they would gather back at and area that would allow them to protect a route back to Swarmlord.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 22, 2014)

Bladewolf ran sent out his two Scout drones to assess the area in front of him. He noticed the Medium drones sent to him and moved towards the objective. 

Upon said objective, he sent out two Scout drones, each Camouflaged, to survey the outside of the outpost, checking for patrolmen and any unguarded entryways. He paid attention to his Sonar to alert him towards any unwanted attention coming his way. After gaining all he deemed relevant from said vantage points, he and the drones went back to regroup with Swarmlord.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Upon scanning the suit T boy learned it was in possesion of night vision, a flood light, and was ghosted. Said AI Ghost went by the name of Voseiline. T boy had followed the gaurd back to his shack, the shack was small barely large enough for one person and constructed of prefab materials. It seemed to be built as an after thought and hardlined into the buildings security system via a series of crude patchjobs.



Curious at how the other side saw things, T-Boy pinged a few questions off of Voseiline, namely why the shack was even there to begin with, as well as why it was even installed in the first place. The Tekkaman then proceeded to extend a tentacle into the shack in order to take over it's systems without impeding the guard's progress.


----------



## CaptainToma (Jun 22, 2014)

Now in place in the bay, Aydan began launching her own scout drone to get her own eyes on the battle, launching it to scout the target area, monitoring the radio communication of the team and of the local military as she waited.

"Akiba this is Wallrein, Skyspear is keeping radio silence to avoid detection." She reminded him while watching the view her own scout was giving her. "Will advice you if notice anything comes up, proceed to target as planned."


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 22, 2014)

*Like the others D-12 also performed a HALO jump with the rest of his accomplices.
30,000 feet
28,000 feet
25,000 feet
20,000 feet
12,000 feet
Just before reaching the end of the cloud layer D-12 initiated its radiation thrusters, releasing a deep yet piercing howling noise to anyone within the armor's close proximity.
Using the suit's precise thrust control mechanisms D-12 halted exactly at the very bottom layer of the clouds, roughly 8,000 feet above their designated target. The clouds, the darkness and his natural camo pattern offered nearly excellent cover from anyone looking out for him.
D-12 levitated in the air, arms crossed, with an extremely watchful eye.
His telescopic sight and extensive set of tentacled cameras observed the entire land for dozens of kilometers which then D-12 swiftly filed back as real-time map data to his peers. In return the data link (Crossfire) sent him back the team's own sensory data thus making a complicate yet easily understood information network.
For a regular human such task might be even too much but not for D-12.
His cyberbrain already rendered D-12 more of a machine than man, and multi-tasking was just a second nature to him.
He looked down everyone from high above like he was about to judge his team-mates.
Meanwhile his weapons had all their safeties removed, ready to engage any outside threat to the mission.
D-12 hoped at least few units are going to be stupid enough to approach.
*


----------



## kluang (Jun 22, 2014)

Akiba follows the designated route while monitoring his transmitter. He continue to skates until he sees the silhouette of the building. He deactivate his skates and hid behind a rock. " Sakura, scan for traps or mines and recall the buoy."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Curious at how the other side saw things, T-Boy pinged a few questions off of Voseiline, namely why the shack was even there to begin with, as well as why it was even installed in the first place. The Tekkaman then proceeded to extend a tentacle into the shack in order to take over it's systems without impeding the guard's progress.



The ghost had  an annoying voice and personality, a historic scholar would recognize it as the mannerisms of Fran Drescher. The interrogation was slow and annoying but eventually t boy pried some basic knowledge from the facsimile of a woman. The hut was never apart of the original plans and was only constructed 3 months ago after the security was increased. The security increase was a respon to the rise of armed data miners who sought to make a quick buck.


-------- meanwhile--------------

The rest of the longshore contingent continued to stack completely redundant infonets upon each other ,complicating what was really quite  simple.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 22, 2014)

Nodding to himself within his metallic meatsuit, T-Boy assigned an unlucky A.I. to give Voseiline the attention it craved while lifting the scouts access codes, permissions, and biometrics from within his suit before preparing to access the console in his name. Perhaps hed send him home to take care of his dog as thanks, as Shiv prepared to eliminate any evidence of a discrepancy in the patrols for the night.

If anyone came to relieve his shift, well, they'd find that the Tekkaman had a _lot_ of tentacles


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 22, 2014)

"Well just about everything is going well so far." Lance comments holding position at his vantage point while monitoring tremor and radar for anything unusual. This was meant to be a easy mission and for once everything appeared to be working out. Even if some of the team were operating in plain sight, granted many of the locals where asleep. Ideally they would not disturb them and this mission went off without any rounds being fired.

Noting this he simply waits when he might be needed or for extraction, continuing to monitor the situation from the vantage point with the aid of thermals and HEX5.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

Still incredibly bored, Ryam deployed his Light drones to got investigate whatever was happening in the city. He set them to fly at a high altitude, so they wouldn't be detected as they approached.
He got on the radio.
"Heeeeyyy Aydan. I'm bored, going to send in some scout to investigate the city. Want to send in your Scouts to help out?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Still incredibly bored, Ryam deployed his Light drones to got investigate whatever was happening in the city. He set them to fly at a high altitude, so they wouldn't be detected as they approached.
> He got on the radio.
> "Heeeeyyy Aydan. I'm bored, going to send in some scout to investigate the city. Want to send in your Scouts to help out?"



The drone fly high over the populace, there is a parade to the great leader Kim Fong Bun, 34th of his line. There is much drinking and merry making


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The drone fly high over the populace, there is a parade to the great leader Kim Fong Bun, 34th of his line. There is much drinking and merry making



Ryan had the drones form a lazy circular formation, and slowly descend, searching for anything unusual happening.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Ryan had the drones form a lazy circular formation, and slowly descend, searching for anything unusual happening.



Ryans drones search for any unusual activity, they are disappointed.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Nodding to himself within his metallic meatsuit, T-Boy assigned an unlucky A.I. to give Voseiline the attention it craved while lifting the scouts access codes, permissions, and biometrics from within his suit before preparing to access the console in his name. Perhaps hed send him home to take care of his dog as thanks, as Shiv prepared to eliminate any evidence of a discrepancy in the patrols for the night.
> 
> If anyone came to relieve his shift, well, they'd find that the Tekkaman had a _lot_ of tentacles



T boy copies all the information stored in the mesh suit, it wasnt much, barely 10 megs of information


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 22, 2014)

"This all seems...pointless; There is no observable threat here. If no one else wishes to infiltrate, I suppose I will have to."

Bladewolf, almost sure that things weren't happening on the outside, decides it time to scout the inside of the place as well. He activates his Camouflage and informs those on ground that he is starting the infiltration process. He walks onto the premises, watching is sonar and walks into the entryway, ready to maul and backstab anything that moves. 

"The entryway is secured. Moving through outpost."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 22, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "This all seems...pointless; There is no observable threat here. If no one else wishes to infiltrate, I suppose I will have to."
> 
> Bladewolf, almost sure that things weren't happening on the outside, decides it time to scout the inside of the place as well. He activates his Camouflage and informs those on ground that he is starting the infiltration process. He walks onto the premises, watching is sonar and walks into the entryway, ready to maul and backstab anything that moves.
> 
> "The entryway is secured. Moving through outpost."



Bladewolf stealths past the unwary duo of light suits flanking the entrance.  The door to the stairway was locked with a simple deadbolt


----------



## TehChron (Jun 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> T boy copies all the information stored in the mesh suit, it wasnt much, barely 10 megs of information



T-Boy then hypnotizes the guard into taking off his suit, heading home, and feeding his dog before going to bed. When he woke up the next day, all he would remember would be getting ambushed by tentacles while in the shack.

The hapless attention giving A.I. continues it's suffering, while T-Boy shuts off all outgoing communication from the suit, hijacking the security cameras in the shack, looping stock footage of the guard doing his job. In addition, a system is set into the suits communications, ensuring that regular check ins go in on schedule. Finally, the suit is reprogrammed in order to recognize T-Boy as its new registered sole owner, overriding all previous programming on the subject, as well as security measures in place for just such an event on the suits part.

Precautions taken care of, and innocents out of the way, T-Boy then accesses the data centers security software, constructing bypasses into the complexes data servers, infiltrating past any defenses that the security guard's clearance does not give him access to.

Footage is created that corroborates the story that the security guard will tell in the morning, it is then destroyed in a manner that any semi-competent programmer will be able to find, ensuring that the nights sole victim would be acquitted in the eyes of even the most assholish bureaucrat.

The following information is then hunted down, once free reign is established:

1) The data requested for the mission
2) Confidential data that would ensure the smooth success of the war effort
3) Experimental data and the location of such that is not currently on hand, as classified as possible, that could be used to further upgrade the forces of the Longshore contingent. Or at least be sold to the right bidder for a tidy profit the betterment of others. Justice isn't fought for on an empty wallet, after all 
4) Anything else that could be potentially useful, such as any secret children that could be used as political hostages against the current government, ensuring that needless battles would not be fought, sparing countless lives in the process. The location of appreciable coffers of information or supplies held by the more affluent members of the government, stolen from the hands of the population which worked their hands to the bone just to earn a living, and would serve just as well as hostages against the wealthy elite.
5) Access to all security footage of the compound
6) Hijacking communications, sealing the base off to the outside world
7) Controlling the power supply of the station, in order to shut down it's operations at an opportune moment
8) Any method which would ensure a safe and easy means of physically infiltrating the base if it proved necessary


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bladewolf stealths past the unwary duo of light suits flanking the entrance.  The door to the stairway was locked with a simple deadbolt



Bladewolf reported the two light suits when he reached the door.

_The security of this establishment is truly disgusting. It would almost be pitiable if it weren't so pathetic._

Baldewolf outstretched his tail towards the lock, five prehensile tentacles coming out of it. They move throughout the lock, holding and manually "picking" the lock as quietly as he could in said situation. Once said simple task was accomplished, he quietly put down the lock and, watching the sonar, checks if anyone is on the stairway before going up it himself. "Now on second floor," he reported. "The security so far has been...underwhelming to say the least. Still on alert."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 22, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Bladewolf reported the two light suits when he reached the door.
> 
> _The security of this establishment is truly disgusting. It would almost be pitiable if it weren't so pathetic._
> 
> Baldewolf outstretched his tail towards the lock, five prehensile tentacles coming out of it. They move throughout the lock, holding and manually "picking" the lock as quietly as he could in said situation. Once said simple task was accomplished, he quietly put down the lock and, watching the sonar, checks if anyone is on the stairway before going up it himself. "Now on second floor," he reported. "The security so far has been...underwhelming to say the least. Still on alert."



*static hisses in Bladewolf's audio sensors*

"Establishing direct control, please stand by"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2014)

Raiden wonders over to the kitchen and looks for some orange juice.


----------



## manidk (Jun 22, 2014)

Back in the Longshoreman, Robert stands back and watches the infiltration.  A poorly-timed burrito had caused him to sh-... Sit out the mission.

His fingers run over the small blade at his hip, held in an ornate leather sheathe.  The blade tingles, responding to his touch.

"_Maybe next time, buddy..._"

"So, you guys have some sort of exercise bay in here or something?  Maybe something I could use for target practice?  Ornstein and I need to stretch our legs a little."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2014)

manidk said:


> Back in the Longshoreman, Robert stands back and watches the infiltration.  A poorly-timed burrito had caused him to sh-... Sit out the mission.
> 
> His fingers run over the small blade at his hip, held in an ornate leather sheathe.  The blade tingles, responding to his touch.
> 
> ...


Raiden walks into the room with a entire container of Orange juice.
"I don't know why you'd be interested in wasting your ammo, should save it for an actual mission."


----------



## kluang (Jun 22, 2014)

"No traps detected, Master. "says the A.I. Akiba takes a breath of relief and activate his camouflage as he moves into the compound. The door is lock with a card lock and an old version too.  Akiba took a look and takes a card attach with a series of wires from his collapsible and swap the holder.  In a few seconds the door swings open.

Akiba cocks his tranquilizer gun and slowly makes his way inside the facility.


----------



## manidk (Jun 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Raiden walks into the room with a entire container of Orange juice.
> "I don't know why you'd be interested in wasting your ammo, should save it for an actual mission."



"Ah, Jack!  Always the prudent one, eh?"

Robert removes his hand from the blade and crosses his arms.

"It's plasma anyways, you know... I wasn't talking about the railgun."


----------



## CaptainToma (Jun 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Still incredibly bored, Ryam deployed his Light drones to got investigate whatever was happening in the city. He set them to fly at a high altitude, so they wouldn't be detected as they approached.
> He got on the radio.
> "Heeeeyyy Aydan. I'm bored, going to send in some scout to investigate the city. Want to send in your Scouts to help out?"



"Already have my scout monitoring the building, tell me if you see anything interesting though. Only so much fun from monitoring the radio chatter of the team." Aydan replied, leaning back in her chair, mostly keeping an eye on the three infiltrating the building right now.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 23, 2014)

"We could play chess. Pawn from E-2 to E-4.


----------



## CaptainToma (Jun 23, 2014)

"Now you're reminding me of boring nights in the academy." Aydan grumbles but shrugs. "Epsy?"

_"Yes mam?"_ Epsilon asked, popping up on the consol

"Bring up a chess board to track this game if you could dear." Bringing up a holographic chess board on her command. "Well then, Pawn B7 to B6."

_"I remind you mam, sir, that we are on mission and should focus on the mission."_ The AI brought up to the both of them.

"Epsy you are such a stick in the mud, my job doesn't start till the main team either gets into trouble or need picking up." Aydan rolling her eyes at her suit AI.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Ah, Jack!  Always the prudent one, eh?"
> 
> Robert removes his hand from the blade and crosses his arms.
> 
> "It's plasma anyways, you know... I wasn't talking about the railgun."



"A weapon's purpose isn't meant to be used in fun."
Raiden finishes the container and throws it into a recycling bin.
"I'll be in my room to rest, tell me if anything important happens in the mission."
Raiden makes his way out.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 23, 2014)

"Hmm...Bishop from F1 to D3."


----------



## manidk (Jun 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "A weapon's purpose isn't meant to be used in fun."
> Raiden finishes the container and throws it into a recycling bin.
> "I'll be in my room to rest, tell me if anything important happens in the mission."
> Raiden makes his way out.



Robert sighs and turns back to the screen, mumbling.

"You and I have very different ideas of fun..."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> T-Boy then hypnotizes the guard into taking off his suit, heading home, and feeding his dog before going to bed. When he woke up the next day, all he would remember would be getting ambushed by tentacles while in the shack.
> 
> The hapless attention giving A.I. continues it's suffering, while T-Boy shuts off all outgoing communication from the suit, hijacking the security cameras in the shack, looping stock footage of the guard doing his job. In addition, a system is set into the suits communications, ensuring that regular check ins go in on schedule. Finally, the suit is reprogrammed in order to recognize T-Boy as its new registered sole owner, overriding all previous programming on the subject, as well as security measures in place for just such an event on the suits part.
> 
> ...


1-4. Failure, the shack was not connected to the servers
5. Victory
6. Victory
7. Failure, power was supplied and controled off site
8. Victory, with the sparse security there were several exploitable blind spots



P-X 12 said:


> Bladewolf reported the two light suits when he reached the door.
> 
> _The security of this establishment is truly disgusting. It would almost be pitiable if it weren't so pathetic._
> 
> Baldewolf outstretched his tail towards the lock, five prehensile tentacles coming out of it. They move throughout the lock, holding and manually "picking" the lock as quietly as he could in said situation. Once said simple task was accomplished, he quietly put down the lock and, watching the sonar, checks if anyone is on the stairway before going up it himself. "Now on second floor," he reported. "The security so far has been...underwhelming to say the least. Still on alert."



Deadbolt opened Bladewolf ascends the stairs. There are signs of life as several offices flood light into the semi-darkened hallways but otherwise remains clear


----------



## TehChron (Jun 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> 1-4. Failure, the shack was not connected to the servers
> 5. Victory
> 6. Victory
> 7. Failure, power was supplied and controled off site
> ...



Static continues to hiss in Bladewold's audio sensors

"This is Shiv. Complete Control established, permission to establish secure data link with you, Wolf? You should be clear to make it to the server room undetected, once there, just hardline yourself into the system and I'll take care of the rest."

T-Boy maneuvers the patrols and security cameras with the information and control he's acquired thus far to guarantee Bladewolf remains undetected as he enters the server room.

Once Bladewolf connects to the server, he'll repeat actions 1-4, then ensure his clandestine escape.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 23, 2014)

Bladewolf nodded. "Permission granted. Moving towards objective."

Bladewolf uses the information towards the server room, moving through the pathway Shiv granted him. Once there, he connects to said server.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 23, 2014)

Hacking happens immediately


----------



## CaptainToma (Jun 23, 2014)

"Pawn, D2 to D3."

_"The main team is at the target."_ Epsilon chimes in to both of them.

"Thanks for the update Epsy, ready the engines we'll move into dock once they are clear." Aydan ordered, keeping an eye on her drone when she wasn't looking at the chess board.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Static continues to hiss in Bladewold's audio sensors
> 
> "This is Shiv. Complete Control established, permission to establish secure data link with you, Wolf? You should be clear to make it to the server room undetected, once there, just hardline yourself into the system and I'll take care of the rest."
> 
> ...





P-X 12 said:


> Bladewolf nodded. "Permission granted. Moving towards objective."
> 
> Bladewolf uses the information towards the server room, moving through the pathway Shiv granted him. Once there, he connects to said server.





TehChron said:


> Hacking happens immediately



The servers were protected by a consumer grade firewall and basic password protectiins, they fell immediately. T boy procceded to download the contents of the server, 50 terabytes of raw unsorted metadata


----------



## TehChron (Jun 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The servers were protected by a consumer grade firewall and basic password protectiins, they fell immediately. T boy procceded to download the contents of the server, 50 terabytes of raw unsorted metadata



T-Boy grabs the mesh patrol suit with a few tentacles, then proceeds to safely uninstall itself from the shack after erasing any obvious signs of his presence

He assigns several AIs to begin sorting the data into the four previously determined categories and a fifth for other data that didn't fall under any of these. Loot in tow, Shiv informs Wolf of a point to rendezvous so they can use the Heavy frames levitation to ascend back towards their waiting aerial transport


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> T-Boy grabs the mesh patrol suit with a few tentacles, then proceeds to safely uninstall itself from the shack after erasing any obvious signs of his presence
> 
> He assigns several AIs to begin sorting the data into the four previously determined categories and a fifth for other data that didn't fall under any of these. Loot in tow, Shiv informs Wolf of a point to rendezvous so they can use the Heavy frames levitation to ascend back towards their waiting aerial transport



As the ais sort the data they quickly realize there is something... Off... About it. It lacks completetion in any form, it seems to be a random sampling of letters and numbers from all over the providence at random. They did notice however that every sampling was time coded, the server haad been collecting data samples every 15 seconds for the past 23 days.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 23, 2014)

T-Boys informed of this aspect of the data, his eyes narrow in fury at the wanton invasion of peoples lives, treating them like  livestock.

The AIs are to sort the data into all possible categories, and then note changing trends over the past 23 days to identify a pattern, in the hopes of discovering the meaning of all that data collection.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 23, 2014)

*tutorial complete*
*20 minutes later aboard the Longshoreman*

T boy fed the data into the holograph projector, a map of the providence appeared, but not a physical map, rathe a map made up grey voids and bright concentrations of light

"The data I sent you fetch is raw meta data, 100% useless by design unless you have to computational power to extrapolate from it. This is what we can extrapolate.

The map gained 4 types of symbols, with numbers inside of them. "Triangles are armories, Squares are Depositories, Circles are buisness centers, and Stars are Financial centers. The numbers from one to five are the level of security."

The map was completely grey or white, except for 6 small areas of complete blackness


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 23, 2014)

*Too lazy to draw a map*

Armories
1: 3
2: 6
3: 2
4: 5
5:  8


Finacial centers
1: 0
2: 1
3: 3
4: 3
5: 6


Business centers
1: 12
2: 30
3: 24
4: 16
5: 8

Depositories
1: 8
2: 10
3: 5
4: 8
5: 12


----------



## TehChron (Jun 23, 2014)

T-Boy grimaced, then nodded at the projection, "Mr. Trunmuckle, I'd like the chance for a private conversation as soon as possible." He frowned at the labeled financial centers, before turning his thoughts towards the suit he had acquired during the mission and the uses hed have for it


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 23, 2014)

"Who cares about this insignificant crap?" Ryan said, scratching at his arm. His nails were drawing little rivulets of blood. "Why don't we just hit P'yongyang and be done with it?"


----------



## CaptainToma (Jun 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Who cares about this insignificant crap?" Ryan said, scratching at his arm. His nails were drawing little rivulets of blood. "Why don't we just hit P'yongyang and be done with it?"



"Considering the amount of security the place would have, plus the regular army... Think would be more or less suicidal." Aydan says, flicking her white hair out of her eye. "However, if this data just shows location and general security then it seems somewhat pointless... or are the locations significant boss?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 23, 2014)

CaptainToma said:


> "Considering the amount of security the place would have, plus the regular army... Think would be more or less suicidal." Aydan says, flicking her white hair out of her eye. "However, if this data just shows location and general security then it seems somewhat pointless... or are the locations significant boss?"



"Every location is owned or utilized by the Zinc group. The more we subvert the weaker thier hold on the providence becomes."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 23, 2014)

"If thats the case, then what of the blank spots?" T-boy responds, pointing the six dots out on the map


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "If thats the case, then what of the blank spots?" T-boy responds, pointing the six dots out on the map



"Black sites. Installations of the utmost priority. They are vlack on the map becuase there isnt a single byte of data being collected from them, not one. They generate thier own energy, have no internet connections, and dont communicate over unencrypted lines. They also dont show up on any map or sattelite imagery." To emphasize his point the map overlaped with a physical map, every black site showed as just empty land


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 23, 2014)

CaptainToma said:


> "Considering the amount of security the place would have, plus the regular army... Think would be more or less suicidal." Aydan says, flicking her white hair out of her eye. "However, if this data just shows location and general security then it seems somewhat pointless... or are the locations significant boss?"





Zhen Chan said:


> "Black sites. Installations of the utmost priority. They are vlack on the map becuase there isnt a single byte of data being collected from them, not one. They generate thier own energy, have no internet connections, and dont communicate over unencrypted lines. They also dont show up on any map or sattelite imagery." To emphasize his point the map overlaped with a physical map, every black site showed as just empty land



Ryan scowled at Aydan's objection, but couldn't refute it. He had to admit even Swarlord couldn't take on the military power of an entire country.

Not yet, anyway.

"Then let's go to one of the blank spots, if they're so important." he said, chewing on his nails. "Why bother hacking at someone's arm when you can just stab them in the heart?"


----------



## TehChron (Jun 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Ryan scowled at Aydan's objection, but couldn't refute it. He had to admit even Swarlord couldn't take on the military power of an entire country.
> 
> Not yet, anyway.
> 
> "Then let's go to one of the blank spots, if they're so important." he said, chewing on his nails. "Why bother hacking at someone's arm when you can just stab them in the heart?"


"To spare their lives, obviously" T-Boy replied offhandedly


----------



## TehChron (Jun 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Black sites. Installations of the utmost priority. They are vlack on the map becuase there isnt a single byte of data being collected from them, not one. They generate thier own energy, have no internet connections, and dont communicate over unencrypted lines. They also dont show up on any map or sattelite imagery." To emphasize his point the map overlaped with a physical map, every black site showed as just empty land



"Then if we want to finish this fight quickly, we should make hitting those places our top priority."


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "To spare their lives, obviously" T-Boy replied offhandedly



"If you hacked their arm off, they'd die anyway." Ryan pointed out. "At least this way they can can die swiftly and relatively painlessly." He paused. "We're still talking metaphorically, right?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Then if we want to finish this fight quickly, we should make hitting those places our top priority."



"Sounds like something you'll need help with. I'll come with you on this mission. The sooner the people are freed the better. I trust that the scouts will do their jobs."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Sounds like something you'll need help with. I'll come with you on this mission. The sooner the people are freed the better. I trust that the scouts will do their jobs."



"Its nice to see someone else who understands the need for JUSTICE these days." T-boy says, nodding approvingly


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 23, 2014)

"I'll come too." Ryan said, his nail chewing begining to draw blood.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 23, 2014)

Bladewolf gets up from the floor. "All evidence points towards these areas being more dangerous than most other areas within the map. To infiltrate without intel would be ill-advised." 

"However," Bladewolf continued. "If we were to infiltrate, losing one of these areas would cripple the war efforts, even if temporarily." Bladewolf mulls this over and says "Very well. I shall join you all on your mission."


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "If you hacked their arm off, they'd die anyway." Ryan pointed out. "At least this way they can can die swiftly and relatively painlessly." He paused. "We're still talking metaphorically, right?"



"Well it could give us an idea as to what kind of reaction we can expect, with no outside links we might find ourselves in trouble very quickly if we run in blindly. Might be an idea to hit some of the weaker areas to see what kind of reaction we get. That's my 2 cents, either way good work on recovering the data."

"Sir how advanced is the Zinc group exactly?"He asks curiously paying attention to the others. Particularly T-Boy, Raiden, and Bladewolf.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 23, 2014)

LunarCoast said:


> "Well it could give us an idea as to what kind of reaction we can expect, with no outside links we might find ourselves in trouble very quickly if we run in blindly. Might be an idea to hit some of the weaker areas to see what kind of reaction we get. That's my 2 cents, either way good work on recovering the data."
> 
> "Sir how advanced is the Zinc group exactly?"He asks curiously paying attention to the others. Particularly T-Boy, Raiden, and Bladewolf.



"They make up 1/12th of the national interest of a global power, it would be remiss to assume they didnt have all the toys money can buy, and a few only influence can."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 23, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "They make up 1/12th of the national interest of a global power, it would be remiss to assume they didnt have all the toys money can buy, and a few only influence can."



"All the more reason to break their hold over these innocent people. People who arent even capable of fighting back!" T-Boy began, his voice rising, "Those bastards! How dare they bully the weak and helpless!"


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 23, 2014)

LunarCoast said:


> "Well it could give us an idea as to what kind of reaction we can expect, with no outside links we might find ourselves in trouble very quickly if we run in blindly. Might be an idea to hit some of the weaker areas to see what kind of reaction we get. That's my 2 cents, either way good work on recovering the data."
> 
> "Sir how advanced is the Zinc group exactly?"He asks curiously paying attention to the others. Particularly T-Boy, Raiden, and Bladewolf.



"Once we hit some of the other locations, we risk alerting them to our activities. If nowhere else, Zinc will double down on these vital areas. This could be our best chance to hit them where it hurts, before they realize what we're doing." Ryan said.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "All the more reason to break their hold over these innocent people. People who arent even capable of fighting back!" T-Boy began, his voice rising, "Those bastards! How dare they bully the weak and helpless!"



"The sword that saves the most lives in taking another. Justice in defending the weak. These are part of the samurai's ideal code. We don't need a repeat of World Marshall, there are enough problems in the world as is. However..."
Raiden looks at the location
"It may be a false lead into a trap or nothing at all."


----------



## manidk (Jun 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Sounds like something you'll need help with. I'll come with you on this mission. The sooner the people are freed the better. I trust that the scouts will do their jobs."





TehChron said:


> "Its nice to see someone else who understands the need for JUSTICE these days." T-boy says, nodding approvingly





Ichypa said:


> "I'll come too." Ryan said, his nail chewing begining to draw blood.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "The sword that saves the most lives in taking another. Justice in defending the weak. These are part of the samurai's ideal code. We don't need a repeat of World Marshall, there are enough problems in the world as is. However..."
> Raiden looks at the location
> "It may be a false lead into a trap or nothing at all."



The camaraderie in the air stirs Robert from his thoughts of whether or not he left the oven on.

"Sounds fun, I'm with them."


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 23, 2014)

Riaan sat reclined in his flight seat in a manner that it was not designed to accomodate. The Skyspear was cruising in auto pilot in a holding pattern some distance from the data center. He began flipping through the decrypted data that came from homebase. Standard stuff except for... black sites.

_This is exactly the kind of shit I was worried about..._

Riaan made popping noises with his mouth and idly tapped on his control console casing while he fished for ideas. 

_We need to find out what is happening in there before we go in and run into the entire NK mechanized corps..._

He scanned over the other listed locations. 

_Depositories...._

These were places that generally kept supplies like fuel. The black sites must surely get supplies of some kind from time to time...

Riaan reached over to his comm and hailed Wallrein: "hey, sea princess, could you bounce this traffic through to Akiba? If we could get spyware onto the network of one of the depository sites, how likely is it that we could get a delivery schedule of supplies to a nearby black site? Whoever is there needs food and fuel right? It might help us figure out what they are doing if we can get a list of what they take delivery of."


----------



## CaptainToma (Jun 24, 2014)

"Patching you in now." Aydan replied, quickly relaying the message and future messages through. "Honestly, I'm going have to agreed with Riaan here, it would be better to cut off any outside supplies and support for the black site before we go in there with no data." She added on, preferring to not dive right into the unknown.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 24, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Once we hit some of the other locations, we risk alerting them to our activities. If nowhere else, Zinc will double down on these vital areas. This could be our best chance to hit them where it hurts, before they realize what we're doing." Ryan said.



"That is a valid point."Lance nods and asked, "OK so if we are going in whats the actual plan, do we go in guns blazing or start quite and go loud once they realize something is up, which might mean we get caught out of position giving them the advantage."

"I still prefer the option to hit the surrounding areas, it's far more tactically sound."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 24, 2014)

"Lets wait to decide on a battle plan until _after_ we find out where we're hitting," T-Boy interrupted, "No need to waste time speculating until we even know what we're speculating _on_, right?"


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 24, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Lets wait to decide on a battle plan until _after_ we find out where we're hitting," T-Boy interrupted, "No need to waste time speculating until we even know what we're speculating _on_, right?"



"Given the lack of information we have on the dark zones we should attack atleast one of the surrounding areas. If we was to attack multiple surrounding areas of a single dark zone we can more than likely build up on data and information on the surroundings."He paused for a moment then adds.

"Since you brought up the fact they might double their security efforts if we do such a thing, it could also prove to our advantage. If we was attacking the facilities surrounding a specific dark zone they would most likely re-direct forces from other areas to consolidate their defense, likely from other zones. We could then target one of the other zones, perhaps catching them off guard."


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 24, 2014)

*The team completed its mission without any issues.
It was practically done by one man, T-Boy was his name.
Annoyingly that also meant D-12 had absolutely nothing to do.
No enemy reinforcements were on sight.
For a moment he thought about sending a black hole in the direction of the parade celebrating the dictator Kim Fong Bun.
But meh, he was just a pawn.
It didn't worth the risk.
D-12 silently did his job and stayed in the clouds until the operation finished.
Since no enemies were in sight D-12 then assisted in the evacuation of other suits that lacked flight power, transporting them up to Skyspear to prepare for their next mission.
After rapid data analysis the team began to argue about their next course of action: *


Zhen Chan said:


> "The data I sent you fetch is raw meta data, 100% useless by design  unless you have to computational power to extrapolate from it. This is  what we can extrapolate.
> 
> The map gained 4 types of symbols, with numbers inside of them.  "Triangles are armories, Squares are Depositories, Circles are buisness  centers, and Stars are Financial centers. The numbers from one to five  are the level of security."
> 
> The map was completely grey or white, except for 6 small areas of complete blackness





TehChron said:


> T-Boy grimaced, then nodded at the projection,  "Mr. Trunmuckle, I'd like the chance for a private conversation as soon  as possible." He frowned at the labeled financial centers, before  turning his thoughts towards the suit he had acquired during the mission  and the uses hed have for it





Ichypa said:


> "Who cares about this insignificant crap?" Ryan  said, scratching at his arm. His nails were drawing little rivulets of  blood. "Why don't we just hit P'yongyang and be done with it?"





CaptainToma said:


> "Considering the amount of security the  place would have, plus the regular army... Think would be more or less  suicidal." Aydan says, flicking her white hair out of her eye. "However,  if this data just shows location and general security then it seems  somewhat pointless... or are the locations significant boss?"





Zhen Chan said:


> "Every location is owned or utilized by the  Zinc group. The more we subvert the weaker thier hold on the providence  becomes."





TehChron said:


> "If thats the case, then what of the blank  spots?" T-boy responds, pointing the six dots out on the map





Zhen Chan said:


> "Black sites. Installations of the utmost  priority. They are vlack on the map becuase there isnt a single byte of  data being collected from them, not one. They generate thier own energy,  have no internet connections, and dont communicate over unencrypted  lines. They also dont show up on any map or sattelite imagery." To  emphasize his point the map overlaped with a physical map, every black  site showed as just empty land





TehChron said:


> "Then if we want to finish this fight quickly,  we should make hitting those places our top priority."





Ichypa said:


> "Then let's go to one of the blank spots, if  they're so important." he said, chewing on his nails. "Why bother  hacking at someone's arm when you can just stab them in the  heart?"





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Sounds like  something you'll need help with. I'll come with you on this mission. The  sooner the people are freed the better. I trust that the scouts will do  their jobs."





TehChron said:


> "Its nice to see someone else who understands  the need for JUSTICE these days." T-boy says, nodding  approvingly





Ichypa said:


> "I'll come too." Ryan said, his nail chewing begining to draw blood.





P-X 12 said:


> Bladewolf gets up from the floor. "All evidence  points towards these areas being more dangerous than most other areas  within the map. To infiltrate without intel would be ill-advised."
> 
> "However," Bladewolf continued. "If we were to infiltrate, losing one of  these areas would cripple the war efforts, even if temporarily."  Bladewolf mulls this over and says "Very well. I shall join you all on  your mission."





LunarCoast said:


> "Well it could give  us an idea as to what kind of reaction we can expect, with no outside  links we might find ourselves in trouble very quickly if we run in  blindly. Might be an idea to hit some of the weaker areas to see what  kind of reaction we get. That's my 2 cents, either way good work on  recovering the data."
> 
> "Sir how advanced is the Zinc group exactly?"He asks curiously paying attention to the others. Particularly T-Boy, Raiden, and Bladewolf.





Zhen Chan said:


> "They make up 1/12th of the national interest  of a global power, it would be remiss to assume they didnt have all the  toys money can buy, and a few only influence can."





TehChron said:


> "All the more reason to break their hold over  these innocent people. People who arent even capable of fighting back!"  T-Boy began, his voice rising, "Those bastards! How dare they bully the  weak and helpless!"





Ichypa said:


> "Once we hit some of the other locations, we risk  alerting them to our activities. If nowhere else, Zinc will double down  on these vital areas. This could be our best chance to hit them where  it hurts, before they realize what we're doing." Ryan said.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "The sword that saves  the most lives in taking another. Justice in defending the weak. These  are part of the samurai's ideal code. We don't need a repeat of World  Marshall, there are enough problems in the world as is. However..."
> Raiden looks at the location
> "It may be a false lead into a trap or nothing at all."





manidk said:


> The camaraderie in the air stirs Robert from his thoughts of whether or not he left the oven on.
> 
> "Sounds fun, I'm with them."





blacklusterseph004 said:


> _This is exactly the kind of shit I was worried about..._
> 
> Riaan made popping noises with his mouth and idly tapped on his control console casing while he fished for ideas.
> 
> ...





CaptainToma said:


> "Patching you in now." Aydan replied,  quickly relaying the message and future messages through. "Honestly, I'm  going have to agreed with Riaan here, it would be better to cut off any  outside supplies and support for the black site before we go in there  with no data." She added on, preferring to not dive right into the  unknown.





LunarCoast said:


> "That is a valid point."Lance nods and asked, "OK  so if we are going in whats the actual plan, do we go in guns blazing  or start quite and go loud once they realize something is up, which  might mean we get caught out of position giving them the advantage."
> 
> "I still prefer the option to hit the surrounding areas, it's far more tactically sound."





TehChron said:


> "Lets wait to decide on a battle plan until _after_  we find out where we're hitting," T-Boy interrupted, "No need to waste  time speculating until we even know what we're speculating _on_, right?"


*As before D-12 silently listened for long. Picking at small-time facilities was never his style. That's why he at first only chose this mission for the money. Salarymen, scientists or security guards. They were all normal people who believe they're working for a normal company. They're innocents. Harming them is against a DUODECIMATOR's principles.*
*"... Black Sites, huh?"*
*A deep electronic voice could be heard. D-12 spoke up for the first time. Black Sites, these hidden spots were obviously the source of the Zinc Company's evil. A true den of criminals. The cold electronic interface of D-12's brain had found a new motivation. His shineless black eyes changed to a glowing red tint.*
*"I shall help you make them truly disappear."*


----------



## kluang (Jun 24, 2014)

"Master Akiba, Wallrein is sending information regarding depositories." says Sakura. The A.I manifest itself as a hologram and she looks at Akiba, sitting on his couch and watching an anime.

"Yeah, yeah, I'll look into it later." Akiba eyes continue looking at the screen and then he suddenly laughs. Sakura 's uptight face is gone and now she look piss 

"MASTER!!!! You mustn't be so lax. You spend your money on anime, models and... "

"Upgrading you." answers Akiba and he looks at his A.I. "Are you pouting?" Sakura is shock by the question and she turns away from Akiba. "No...." Akiba smiles. he loves teasing his A.I. After all that work to create a Tsundere A.I, Sakura finally starts to show the tropes and Akiba is loving every second of it.

"Let me see this data." Akiba  HUD starts to show several depositories and possible black sites. "So he wants me to hack and get a delivery schedule of supplies for the black sites. What do you think Sakura?"

"We may need to hack deep to get the info. Such delivery schedules will be stored in their most secured file system."

"Hei, you're helping me again. You really do like me." laughs Akiba and he gets up and turn off his tv. "Stupid Akiba! I'm only helping you because you asked nicely, n-not because I like you. S-so don't get the wrong idea, got it?!"

"Of course. Let's try hacking them from here. Sakura link me up with Longshoreman networking system." 

"Hmph!!!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hardlinded into the longshoreman akiba began examining and extrapolating from the depository travel logs. There were 35% more trucks coming in than leaving, there might be something to that... akiba could feel it in his gut


----------



## kluang (Jun 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Hardlinded into the longshoreman akiba began examining and extrapolating from the depository travel logs. There were 35% more trucks coming in than leaving, there might be something to that... akiba could feel it in his gut



"Interesting. Sakura, I need Akiba Mark V Spyware . I'm going to install it in their system so we can monitor them in real time.  I want to know where these trucks come from and what they carry. Every single detail. I will dive deeper to get the necessary data and plant the spyware."

"Every detail?" ask the A.I. "Yes." Akiba answers his A.I while his eyes is glued on the screen and his fingers  continue tapping the keyboard. "I want to know what kind of truck they use, their weight when they enter the depository, their weight after leaving the depository. Their travelling logs. How long does it take for them to load, what route they take. I will not take any chances if the Zinc are involves."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 25, 2014)

Raiden seems to be musing over something while everyone talks and thinks.
Perhaps if someone talked to him he might say something.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 25, 2014)

kluang said:


> "Interesting. Sakura, I need Akiba Mark V Spyware . I'm going to install it in their system so we can monitor them in real time.  I want to know where these trucks come from and what they carry. Every single detail. I will dive deeper to get the necessary data and plant the spyware."
> 
> "Every detail?" ask the A.I. "Yes." Akiba answers his A.I while his eyes is glued on the screen and his fingers  continue tapping the keyboard. "I want to know what kind of truck they use, their weight when they enter the depository, their weight after leaving the depository. Their travelling logs. How long does it take for them to load, what route they take. I will not take any chances if the Zinc are involves."



"On the surface everything appears noraml, but look here. Average deliveries too and from take about an hour, but ssporadically there are deliveries like this one here"  2 Trucks entered a level 1 depository together, but the first one leaves almost 40 mins after the second despite arriving at the same time. Both trucks were listed as carrying perishable municipals. As the spyware unfected the low security network it became apparent that thiugh the building extened three stories undergound there were no cameras past the second and the scheduled patrols never ventured down there.


----------



## kluang (Jun 25, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "On the surface everything appears normal, but look here. Average deliveries too and from take about an hour, but sporadically there are deliveries like this one here"  2 Trucks entered a level 1 depository together, but the first one leaves almost 40 mins after the second despite arriving at the same time. Both trucks were listed as carrying perishable municipals. As the spyware infected the low security network it became apparent that though the building extended three stories underground there were no cameras past the second and the scheduled patrols never ventured down there.



" Trucks spends 40 min more on delivery and extended levels on a level 1 depository. No cameras past the second and no patrols. Pretty sure there's no cake down there. I'll pass this info to the rest of the team." says Akiba and he sends all the info he can muster for now to the team. "Now who wants to infiltrate the third level, confirm visual and take back a sample of the special goods so we can determine what the secret science project between the North Korean and Zinc, because from the info we gather now, they're not making Coco Puffs." asks Akiba to the team.


----------



## CaptainToma (Jun 25, 2014)

_"New information from Akiba received."_ Epsilon chimes in, causing Aydan to look down at her datapad and skim through the info he'd sent.

"Well being the good middle woman I am." Sending it back to Skyspear in addition to the team. "Looks like we may have something to work with if someone doesn't mind hijacking a truck."


----------



## kluang (Jun 25, 2014)

CaptainToma said:


> _"New information from Akiba received."_ Epsilon chimes in, causing Aydan to look down at her datapad and skim through the info he'd sent.
> 
> "Well being the good middle woman I am." Sending it back to Skyspear in addition to the team. "Looks like we may have something to work with if someone doesn't mind hijacking a truck."



"Unless you want to hijack every truck that have 'special' delivery records, I suggest we infiltrate the depository. Its a level one depository. Our problem is the extended levels, especially level three. With no camera I can't provide visual support from here and I still haven't determined if we can establish a radio support. If we can't the person will go blind, without visual and radio support,


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Raiden seems to be musing over something while everyone talks and thinks.
> Perhaps if someone talked to him he might say something.



Ryan saw that Raiden was thinking about something.

"What's up, samurai man? You have a thought to add?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 25, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Ryan saw that Raiden was thinking about something.
> 
> "What's up, samurai man? You have a thought to add?"


"If the Zinc group is as powerful as they say, they may already know of our activities somehow that's all."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "If the Zinc group is as powerful as they say, they may already know of our activities somehow that's all."



T-Boy walked up, shaking his head.

"If they do know, it's not from our end. That site apparently had a problem with random data miners the past few months, so I left evidence indicating that it was mostly likely people like that. They have no means of being aware of our activities outside the Longshoreman's presence in the area, or..."

T-Boy's eyes narrowed dangerously, glancing at the limping sniper elsewhere in the room,"_Traitors_" He said, nearly spitting the word out in disgust.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 25, 2014)

TehChron said:


> T-Boy walked up, shaking his head.
> 
> "If they do know, it's not from our end. That site apparently had a problem with random data miners the past few months, so I left evidence indicating that it was mostly likely people like that. They have no means of being aware of our activities outside the Longshoreman's presence in the area, or..."
> 
> T-Boy's eyes narrowed dangerously, glancing at the limping sniper elsewhere in the room,"_Traitors_" He said, nearly spitting the word out in disgust.



Lance rolled his eyes, was T-Boy trying to imply he was here as a informatant or double agent. It was true they lived in a world where money was very much on a long list of high priorities but loyalty took prescedence, they were paying him and he was actually back out on the field, from his perespective it was a win, win.

"Without accusing one another of being traitors how about we focus on the missions at hand until we uncover solid evidance someone is working for the enemy. Otherwise we might as well quit now if we can't trust one another."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 25, 2014)

"It's only something to keep in mind, prepare for the unexpected on our trip to the black site. I suggest we all have our systems and A.I.s checked before we go, make sure they aren't bugged."


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 25, 2014)

"Hey boss." Ryan said, chewing of his lower lip. "Tell us what these black sites are like. Is the geography or anything different between any of them, or is one pretty much like the other?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 25, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Hey boss." Ryan said, chewing of his lower lip. "Tell us what these black sites are like. Is the geography or anything different between any of them, or is one pretty much like the other?"



A map pops up

"80% of north korea is mountain or highland, so are the sites. As far as we know there are no major geological differences between them."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 25, 2014)

T-Boy walks up, "Mr. Trunmuckle, which one is the easiest to access from the air?"


----------



## manidk (Jun 25, 2014)

LunarCoast said:


> Lance rolled his eyes, was T-Boy trying to imply he was here as a informatant or double agent. It was true they lived in a world where money was very much on a long list of high priorities but loyalty took prescedence, they were paying him and he was actually back out on the field, from his perespective it was a win, win.
> 
> "Without accusing one another of being traitors how about we focus on the missions at hand until we uncover solid evidance someone is working for the enemy. Otherwise we might as well quit now if we can't trust one another."



Robert scoffs.

"Yeah, that "solid evidence" might be a bullet in the back of your head."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 25, 2014)

"Brain matter is surprisingly sturdy. Same thing with chunks of the skull." T-Boy frowns, his mind returning to dark memories


----------



## manidk (Jun 25, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Brain matter is surprisingly sturdy. Same thing with chunks of the skull." T-Boy frowns, his mind returning to dark memories



"Eh.  Bullet, sword, spear, black hole.  It's like a demented Mad-Lib."


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 25, 2014)

"Can we _please_ just come to a decision?" Ryan pleaded. By this point he was clawing deep gouges into his arms; acutely feeling his separation from Swarmlord.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 25, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Can we _please_ just come to a decision?" Ryan pleaded. By this point he was clawing deep gouges into his arms; acutely feeling his separation from Swarmlord.



T-Boy crossed his arms over his chest, "Most of us want to hit that black site, and the only way we survive that is going all in. Unless someone wants to hold back and hope things fall into their lap afterward...?"


----------



## kluang (Jun 26, 2014)

"Where is the black site point of entry?"


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 26, 2014)

TehChron said:


> T-Boy crossed his arms over his chest, "Most of us want to hit that black site, and the only way we survive that is going all in. Unless someone wants to hold back and hope things fall into their lap afterward...?"



"Agreed that we should all go in, so let's do it as you say the vast majority wish us to attack one."Lance nods.


----------



## CaptainToma (Jun 26, 2014)

"All or nothing, let's pick a site, scout it out, make a plan. Wallrein will be ready to blow some holes into it." Aydan smiled, looking through the locations of the black sights, looking for one which had the most exploitable geographic location.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 26, 2014)

kluang said:


> "Where is the black site point of entry?"



"Unknown." The Trunmuckle hologram changes to a blueish hue. "If you are truly intending to assault a black site you should expect to take heavy losses, although with a little time I might be able to cotact David and requisition some force mutipliers."

David referred to David williamson, President of the east branch of the Oracle bank


----------



## TehChron (Jun 26, 2014)

"How much time?" T-Boy replied, his foot tapping impatiently


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 26, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "How much time?" T-Boy replied, his foot tapping impatiently



"That depends, when were you planning on going?"


----------



## TehChron (Jun 26, 2014)

"What are the odds that Zinc are alerted to our presence? If we have to wait anyway, we may as well perform some reconnaissance on the site in preparation for our assault."


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 26, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "What are the odds that Zinc are alerted to our presence? If we have to wait anyway, we may as well perform some reconnaissance on the site in preparation for our assault."



Ryan makes a small strangled sound at the word "wait."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 26, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "What are the odds that Zinc are alerted to our presence? If we have to wait anyway, we may as well perform some reconnaissance on the site in preparation for our assault."



"As it stands we are beneath the notice of the Zinc Group,  they have the Kims and thier competition  to deal with. Our lack or ore mining probably wont even pass over the desk of a manager before the week is up."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 26, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "As it stands we are beneath the notice of the Zinc Group,  they have the Kims and thier competition  to deal with. Our lack or ore mining probably wont even pass over the desk of a manager before the week is up."



"Interesting. How long would it take to get the force multipliers here?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 26, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Interesting. How long would it take to get the force multipliers here?"



"It depends on what they have in the area, and what I can talk David into."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 26, 2014)

"We need something to make our sniper a legitimate threat, on top of additional heavy firepower. Maybe better security for our machines to resist being compromised as well. We can infiltrate well enough, but we should try to control all ranges of engagement since those Zinc bastards have the territorial advantage."

T-Boys hands tightened into a fist so strained it drew blood, "_Or else I would've already taken care of them myself_"


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 27, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "We need something to make our sniper a legitimate threat, on top of additional heavy firepower. Maybe better security for our machines to resist being compromised as well. We can infiltrate well enough, but we should try to control all ranges of engagement since those Zinc bastards have the territorial advantage."
> 
> T-Boys hands tightened into a fist so strained it drew blood, "_Or else I would've already taken care of them myself_"



"It looks like I won't be needed at the moment then. If you need me, then you'll know where I'll be." Ryan said, and ran back to Swarmlord.


----------



## CaptainToma (Jun 28, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "We need something to make our sniper a legitimate threat, on top of additional heavy firepower. Maybe better security for our machines to resist being compromised as well. We can infiltrate well enough, but we should try to control all ranges of engagement since those Zinc bastards have the territorial advantage."
> 
> T-Boys hands tightened into a fist so strained it drew blood, "_Or else I would've already taken care of them myself_"



"Easy there hotshot, you can't take them all yourself... That's why you have team members with sniper rifles and artillery." Aydan smiled in a slightly mocking tone, humming to herself as she leant back in her chair.


----------



## manidk (Jun 28, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "It looks like I won't be needed at the moment then. If you need me, then you'll know where I'll be." Ryan said, and ran back to Swarmlord.



Robert followed Ryan, deciding that he seemed nice enough and may be a decent conversation partner.

"Yo, you really like that mech of yours, eh?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 28, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert followed Ryan, deciding that he seemed nice enough and may be a decent conversation partner.
> 
> "Yo, you really like that mech of yours, eh?"



Ryan gave Robert a look as if this should somehow be as obvious as the sun rising and setting each day.
"Swarmlord is my only friend. He is the only one who gives my life meaning." Ryan said. His eyes narrowed, and his posture became hostile. "What do you want with Swarmlord? I won't let you take him from me!"


----------



## manidk (Jun 28, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Ryan gave Robert a look as if this should somehow be as obvious as the sun rising and setting each day.
> "Swarmlord is my only friend. He is the only one who gives my life meaning." Ryan said. His eyes narrowed, and his posture became hostile. "What do you want with Swarmlord? I won't let you take him from me!"



"Oh, don't worry.  I don't really have any interest in your mech beside basic curiosity, got one of my own after all.  It's just... Well, as strange as this sounds, you just seem like the most normal person here."

Robert crosses his arms and looks about Swarmlord's bay curiously.

"So, what's your story?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 28, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Oh, don't worry.  I don't really have any interest in your mech beside basic curiosity, got one of my own after all.  It's just... Well, as strange as this sounds, you just seem like the most normal person here."
> 
> Robert crosses his arms and looks about Swarmlord's bay curiously.
> 
> "So, what's your story?"



Ryan immediately saw through the foolish man's false camaraderie, he damned himself with his own words. Ryan knew Riaan and Aydan to be the only others with Fortress-class suits; this man must therefore logically lust after Swarmlord, who was far grander and more glorious in comparison to the paltry suit he already possess. Ryan made a mental note to warn Riaan and Aydan of this man's deceit.

"I have no story, really, um...." Ryan began. "What was you name again?" Ryan needed to gather as much information about this man as he could and verify what he already knew, so he could thoroughly destroy him.


----------



## manidk (Jun 28, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Ryan immediately saw through the foolish man's false camaraderie, he damned himself with his own words. Ryan knew Riaan and Aydan to be the only others with Fortress-class suits; this man must therefore logically lust after Swarmlord, who was far grander and more glorious in comparison to the paltry suit he already possess. Ryan made a mental note to warn Riaan and Aydan of this man's deceit.
> 
> "I have no story, really, um...." Ryan began. "What was you name again?" Ryan needed to gather as much information about this man as he could and verify what he already knew, so he could thoroughly destroy him.



"My name is Inigo Montoya, I am an interstellar traveler searching the universe for meaning.  My masters told me to seek out the most interesting of each planet's inhabitants... And you seem pretty interesting."

Robert keeps his arms crossed as he stares into Ryan's eyes, a serious expression on his face.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 28, 2014)

manidk said:


> "My name is Inigo Montoya, I am an interstellar traveler searching the universe for meaning.  My masters told me to seek out the most interesting of each planet's inhabitants... And you seem pretty interesting."
> 
> Robert keeps his arms crossed as he stares into Ryan's eyes, a serious expression on his face.



"Really? How interesting!" Ryan said. _If he's an alien, then he'll be weak to Earth's diseases. Put anthrax in his toothpaste as soon as possible._


----------



## manidk (Jun 29, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Really? How interesting!" Ryan said. _If he's an alien, then he'll be weak to Earth's diseases. Put anthrax in his toothpaste as soon as possible._



Robert steps back a step or so, seeing a faint glimmer of scheming on Ryan's face.

"Uh... You're not much of a conversationalist, are you?"


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 29, 2014)

"Huh interstellar traveller that does sound pretty interesting, imagen you've seen some interesting things too?"


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 29, 2014)

*Dialogue text was too big*

*D-12 kept listening to the discussion in silence. Being reckless was his trademark he really wouldn't mind to assault the Black Site even in an hour. But he was also a very methodological 'man' with the cold calculation of a machine. He knew that so far they remain under the Zinc company's radar a little scouting and preparation wouldn't hurt. Still...*

*"Hmmm. Then I must leave temporarily. I have scheduled modifications and maintenance to take care of. They might be neccessary for the upcoming battle."*
*
Indeed, D-12 left for this mission in a hurry before his suit could receive its yearly upgrade. As such many of the old equipment was stripped down for anticipating the new, fresh off the market goods. But as things were D-12 and the team was about to face a difficult challenge. So if they had time to spare then D-12 would rather face the enemy with its full features than risk failure.*


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 29, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert steps back a step or so, seeing a faint glimmer of scheming on Ryan's face.
> 
> "Uh... You're not much of a conversationalist, are you?"



"Don't be foolish. I'm a perfectly good conversationalist." Ryan said. He sensed that the alien was growing suspicious, but he didn't have enough information to strike. He decided to throw him a bone. "And really, I don't have much of a story. One day, I was sitting in my room...alone...so alone..." Ryan stared into the distance beyond Robert's face. "Ahem. I was sitting there, and I heard a crash in my backyard. And there was Swarmlord. And I wasn't alone anymore. We've been together ever since. What about you? How did you and your suit meet?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 29, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "We need something to make our sniper a legitimate threat, on top of additional heavy firepower. Maybe better security for our machines to resist being compromised as well. We can infiltrate well enough, but we should try to control all ranges of engagement since those Zinc bastards have the territorial advantage."
> 
> T-Boys hands tightened into a fist so strained it drew blood, "_Or else I would've already taken care of them myself_"



"As I already said, ill have to contact David. On hand we have a minimum of equipment,  mostly for repairs."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 29, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "As I already said, ill have to contact David. On hand we have a minimum of equipment,  mostly for repairs."


"Understood. Next is the matter of payment. No one else really did anything, so aside from basic maintenance for the others, the majority of pay should be divided between the dog and myself."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 29, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Understood. Next is the matter of payment. No one else really did anything, so aside from basic maintenance for the others, the majority of pay should be divided between the dog and myself."



*baritone grumble* "Indeed. However I found it is best to allow adults to make thier own decisions,  we are all professionals here. I have put enough funds Into the slush account for everyone to receive 50,000 dollars american. Divvy it among yourself however you see fit."


----------



## kluang (Jun 29, 2014)

Akiba still in his room, playing video games, he set his speaker so he can hear what's happening while totally ignored the others until the word money pops up.   For him going Rambo on a black site is stupid and he will have no part in this.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 29, 2014)

willyvereb said:


> *D-12 kept listening to the discussion in silence. Being reckless was his trademark he really wouldn't mind to assault the Black Site even in an hour. But he was also a very methodological 'man' with the cold calculation of a machine. He knew that so far they remain under the Zinc company's radar a little scouting and preparation wouldn't hurt. Still...*
> 
> *"Hmmm. Then I must leave temporarily. I have scheduled modifications and maintenance to take care of. They might be neccessary for the upcoming battle."*
> *
> Indeed, D-12 left for this mission in a hurry before his suit could receive its yearly upgrade. As such many of the old equipment was stripped down for anticipating the new, fresh off the market goods. But as things were D-12 and the team was about to face a difficult challenge. So if they had time to spare then D-12 would rather face the enemy with its full features than risk failure.*



D-12 entired the maintence bay, Rachet was tinkering on something that was hard to see behind his broad knotted back


----------



## TehChron (Jun 29, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *baritone grumble* "Indeed. However I found it is best to allow adults to make thier own decisions,  we are all professionals here. I have put enough funds Into the slush account for everyone to receive 50,000 dollars american. Divvy it among yourself however you see fit."


"25 grand to me, 10 to the dog, and the rest to everyone else seems fair."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 29, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "25 grand to me, 10 to the dog, and the rest to everyone else seems fair."


*50,000 each not total*


----------



## TehChron (Jun 29, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *50,000 each not total*



"$450k...huh" T-Boy frowns. That much money...could he really be so greedy?

Should he?

_Those that dont work dont eat, huh...?_

"250 thousand for myself, 100 thousand for the dog, and the remainder for everyone else, then."


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 29, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> D-12 entired the maintence bay, Rachet was tinkering on something that was hard to see behind his broad knotted back


*Sparking a faint sense of curiosity in his circuits D-12 extended one of his tentacle-mounted cameras to see what's being done there.*


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 29, 2014)

"Well, anyway, I have to go check on Swarmlord." Ryan said, unable to stand being outside his suit any longer, even if it did look like a retreat to the alien. He climbed in and hooked himself up to Swarmlord, and had his AI run a full body diagnostics. He checked the slush account, as was his tradition, for funds to increase Swarmlord's might. Seeing the money and calculating an equal division, Ryan withdrew his cut of 50,000 and transferred it to his personal account.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 29, 2014)

A tentacle extended from T-Boys back and accessed the slush account through a nearby terminal.

Moments later his quarter million dollars was secure in an untraceable account


----------



## kluang (Jun 29, 2014)

"Everyone is stashing their money Master Akiba. This is your share. Shall I bank it to your regular account?" ask Sakura and Akiba nods and he puts down his controller. "So who have the most money?"

"T-Boy, master." answers Sakura then the A.I notice the smug on Akiba's face. The kind of face he makes when he's doing something stupid."Master I suggest you stop. Mr. Steward Trunmuckle specifically told you not to hack a fellow teammate account. "



.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 29, 2014)

willyvereb said:


> *Sparking a faint sense of curiosity in his circuits D-12 extended one of his tentacle-mounted cameras to see what's being done there.*



D-12 spies upon ratchet,  he is constructing some kind of box with a scope


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 29, 2014)

"I do not much mind about how much I get paid for that mission so sits fine with me."Lance shrugs seemingly not caring about any financial gains he got from missions. He wasn't here for the money so who cared if the kid wanted to take the vast majority of the cut, he and doge-1 did do the most work on that pratice run.

((Hey DM can we spend funding on modification to weapon stats/capabilities. Such as attachments?))


----------



## CaptainToma (Jun 29, 2014)

"Eh still better pay out than before got this job." Aydan shrugged not minding most of the money being taken, all she did was act as taxi on the way out.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 29, 2014)

Ryan goes online, hitting up the deep internet to see what he could find.

He will search for and purchase the following upgrades if he can, in order:

-Plasma Shield
-Terminal
-Uplift
-Scout Drone x2 (Multiplied by Carrier)
-Avatar Drone (Multiplied by Carrier)
-Medium Drone x2 (Multiplied by Carrier)
-Heavy Drone (Multiplied by Carrier)


----------



## kluang (Jun 29, 2014)

Akiba buys

2 scout drones
Free space optical transmitter
hawkeye
emp shield
polygot


----------



## TehChron (Jun 29, 2014)

T-Boy goes to disassemble the captured mounted mesh suit for anything usable. He starts by downloading the suits AI onto an isolated data pad for later use.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 29, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Ryan goes online, hitting up the deep internet to see what he could find.
> 
> He will search for and purchase the following upgrades if he can, in order:
> 
> ...



Insufficient funds

450,000
10,000
25,000
10,000
165,000
250,000
1.25m


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 29, 2014)

kluang said:


> Akiba buys
> 
> 2 scout drones
> Free space optical transmitter
> ...



Insufficient funds

10,000 ea
25,000
8,000
215,000
2,000


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 29, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Insufficient funds
> 
> 450,000
> 10,000
> ...



Ryan purchased the Terminal, the Uplift, and one set of the Scout drones, and keeps the remaining 5,000 for later.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 29, 2014)

Ryan radioed T-Boy.
"Hey, T-Boy, you picked up a mesh suit last mission, right? Can I borrow its stealth equipment? I'll give it right back, I promise."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 29, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Ryan radioed T-Boy.
> "Hey, T-Boy, you picked up a mesh suit last mission, right? Can I borrow its stealth equipment? I'll give it right back, I promise."



"Taking it apart riiiight _now_!" Cracking, metal tearing, "Oooh boy. Ill let you know when im done putting it back together"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 29, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Ryan purchased the Terminal, the Uplift, and one set of the Scout drones, and keeps the remaining 5,000 for later.



Ryan downloaded the uplift program and began to run it immediately.  He ordered the terminal and a pair of scout drones, scheduling the delivery for the port front office


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 29, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Taking it apart riiiight _now_!" Cracking, metal tearing, "Oooh boy. Ill let you know when im done putting it back together"



"Sounds good, let me know."



Zhen Chan said:


> Ryan downloaded the uplift program and began to run it immediately.  He ordered the terminal and a pair of scout drones, scheduling the delivery for the port front office



An image popped up on Swarmlord's HUD. It was the image of a monstrous, insectiod like creature with a gaping maw and stick-like hands and legs.
"Greetings, Pilot Ryan. Name, Computer. How can program Computer assist Pilot?"
"Hello. Nice to meet you." Ryan said. "Henceforth, your name will be Abathur."
"Acknowledge. Program name, Abathur." the AI responded.
"Abathur, I want you to redesign my drones, so that they're more in line with Swarmlord's...idiom. Here's some ideas." Ryan sent Abathur some rough images of what he wanted.
"Acknowledged. Will carry out task."
"All right. I'll be back in a while, and then I'll have a job for you. If anyone tries to steal Swarmlord, sick the drones on them." With that, Ryan got back on the radio. "I'm heading down to the port office to pick up my order, if anyone wants to come with."
He got out of Swarmlord and headed off the the port front office, already growing anxious over being separated from his machine.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 29, 2014)

Bladewolf buys Defense Maze, Terminal, Spider, Worm and Spyware for defenses against hacking.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 29, 2014)

Returning to his work, T-Boy attempts to convert the mount part of the suit into Flight and Speed boosting parts for Shiv.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 29, 2014)

As Ryan waits for his order to arrive, he takes out his iPod and debates whether his mood yet calls for Linkin Park.


----------



## kluang (Jun 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Insufficient funds
> 
> 10,000 ea
> 25,000
> ...



he buys

Free space optical transmitter
hawkeye
polygot


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 30, 2014)

Lance sits down and prepares his 'shopping list' if you could call it that attempting to purchase;

(In order of preference)
Rail Rifle
Defense Maze
Hydra
Collapsible II


----------



## CaptainToma (Jun 30, 2014)

Aydan walks back up into Wallrein greeted by Epsilon as the AI popped up on the control pannel. _"They money is in and accounted for, would you be purchasing any upgrades?"_

"Nope Epsy, Wallrein is yet to be fully combat tested, want to get a feel for her fully first before I figure something wrong to patch up... Besides saving up I can go on a spree later." Aydan taking a seat and leaning back in her command chair.

_"What about the glaring flaw in the internal defences of the suit, should an enemy get past external defences."_

"Then I have this!" Aydan smiled holding her revolver, earning a look from Epsilon. "Okay fine... I'll see if I can get a mesh suit for myself, if can get enough money to invest in it can operate outside Wallrein," Aydan conceded, opening up the display and searching to see if she could get something basic.


----------



## manidk (Jun 30, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Don't be foolish. I'm a perfectly good conversationalist." Ryan said. He sensed that the alien was growing suspicious, but he didn't have enough information to strike. He decided to throw him a bone. "And really, I don't have much of a story. One day, I was sitting in my room...alone...so alone..." Ryan stared into the distance beyond Robert's face. "Ahem. I was sitting there, and I heard a crash in my backyard. And there was Swarmlord. And I wasn't alone anymore. We've been together ever since. What about you? How did you and your suit meet?"





Ichypa said:


> "Well, anyway, I have to go check on Swarmlord." Ryan said, unable to stand being outside his suit any longer, even if it did look like a retreat to the alien. He climbed in and hooked himself up to Swarmlord, and had his AI run a full body diagnostics. He checked the slush account, as was his tradition, for funds to increase Swarmlord's might. Seeing the money and calculating an equal division, Ryan withdrew his cut of 50,000 and transferred it to his personal account.




Robert just opens and shut his mouth, as he was about to answer before Ryan abruptly left.

He hops online and takes 25k, for the moral support he supplied.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 30, 2014)

Ryan started singing "Let It Go" under his breath while he waited.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 30, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Returning to his work, T-Boy attempts to convert the mount part of the suit into Flight and Speed boosting parts for Shiv.



Roll 1d20

From his mouth and body, steam began to come out


----------



## TehChron (Jun 30, 2014)

1d20+21=34


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 30, 2014)

TehChron said:


> 1d20+21=34


1d20+21=34

*[Suspicion Intensifies]*


----------



## TehChron (Jun 30, 2014)

1d20+21=34


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 30, 2014)

TehChron said:


> 1d20+21=34


T boy rips apart the mesh in a hurry, damaging several important peices and rendering it useless for his purposes

+1 damaged stealth system
+3 scrap


----------



## TehChron (Jun 30, 2014)

Sighing in frustration, T-boy sends the damaged stealth system over as promised. Even ruined, it could still be of use to him when repaired.

On his way back from dropping it off at Swarm Lord, T-Boy approached the other mechanics with his scrap to see what could be done with it.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 30, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Sighing in frustration, T-boy sends the damaged stealth system over as promised. Even ruined, it could still be of use to him when repaired.
> 
> On his way back from dropping it off at Swarm Lord, T-Boy approached the other mechanics with his scrap to see what could be done with it.



Ryan's cell phone rings. "Pilot Ryan, T-Boy approached and left equipment as promised."
"Thanks, Abathur. I'll be right back." Ryan, and returned to the Longshore, his body relaxing as he headed back towards Swarmlord.

____

"Okay, Abathur, here's what I want you to do. Examine this stealth equipment, and figure out how it works, and more importantly, how it interacts with the Camouflage module. I want to be able to replicate this function of the mesh suit. Generate blueprints, too, so that we can manufacture it ourselves later. Since its already damaged, take your time, and _be careful._" Ryan told Abathur.


----------



## manidk (Jun 30, 2014)

"Well, guess I should see what kinda shit I can afford here..."

Robert grabs the blade from it's holster at his hip.  With a simple motion, the blade extends and grows into an interesting weapon.



The spear is about seven feet tall, and crackles with energy.  Robert spins the spear in another, more complicated motion.  As the spear spins, a golden light envelopes Robert.  The light darkens, starting from Robert's hands and climbing up his arms before vanishing completely.

Standing where Robert was seconds before, a Medium-sized mech now comes to life.  The mech shakes itself, flexing its fingers.  The spear, previously only a foot taller than Robert, now stands a little over 4 meters tall.



A sigh of relief is heard through DS1-OS's mic.

"Much better... Now let's see."

Robert searches around online for upgrades, namely Tier 2s for his Maneuvering Rockets and Kinetic Stabilizers, as well as a way to modify his spear to blast plasma as well as envelope itself in it.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 1, 2014)

It was almost dawn when the Skypear came hovering down to the Longshoreman deck. The massive lift engine system roared and disturbed anything on deck that wasn't botled or tied down. After a few seconds of noisy suspension, the massive machine touched down allowing the commotion to die down as the engines disengaged.

The flight HUD indicated safe touch down and all stations secured. Riaan sighed and slumped back in his seat, giving a pronounced sigh and rubbing his brow.

_Well, that's that..._

He lazily gazed over at the display of what he had been looking at while circling high above NK. It was a map of the region with tatical data overlayed. He had thought to middleman hack some satellite data for the region but thought better of it at the last moment. 

_Zinc is strong... I wonder why Longshore is messing with them here... now... what is Trunmuckle thinking?_

Another floating window in front of him had a few open internet tabs. Basically a collection of random news snippets about the enigmatic owner of Longshore. Predictably, the media knew nothing about this man, not even what he looked like, only his name.

_Hehe, he could be a figment of the world's imagination for all we know..._

He sighed and flipped through the floating AR interface, looking at the tactical data. The foremost problem was clearly the Kim's and their draconian rule over this country. The shadow threat though was clearly Zinc, the ones with the means and the motive to fightwith Longshore.

With that thought in mind Riaan started a low level scan for all Zinc Corporation vehicle movement in the area by land, sea or air. 

_Even if they don't move against us, they might begin shifting pieces into the area in anticipation of something. Advanced Zinc mechas are the last thing we need..._


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 1, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Bladewolf buys Defense Maze, Terminal, Spider, Worm and Spyware for defenses against hacking.


Defense Maze: 15,000
Terminal: 10,000
Spider: 20,000
Worm: 5,000
Spyware: 5,000

All were downloads of various size except the terminal which he slated for delivery to the port front office


kluang said:


> he buys
> 
> Free space optical transmitter
> hawkeye
> polygot


Polyglot was a quick download, the parts he scheduled for delivery to the port


LunarCoast said:


> Lance sits down and prepares his 'shopping list' if you could call it that attempting to purchase;
> 
> (In order of preference)
> Rail Rifle
> ...


350,000
15,000
25,000
35,000


Ichypa said:


> Ryan's cell phone rings. "Pilot Ryan, T-Boy approached and left equipment as promised."
> "Thanks, Abathur. I'll be right back." Ryan, and returned to the Longshore, his body relaxing as he headed back towards Swarmlord.
> 
> ____
> ...


> I am not an idiot *ryan* 
> I am fully capable of operating competently *sic*


manidk said:


> "Well, guess I should see what kinda shit I can afford here..."
> 
> Robert grabs the blade from it's holster at his hip.  With a simple motion, the blade extends and grows into an interesting weapon.
> 
> ...


Robert found himself on some very strange porn sites while searching for upgrades. Ultimately he did find what he was looking for, however each would cost him 50,000 for upgrades


blacklusterseph004 said:


> It was almost dawn when the Skypear came hovering down to the Longshoreman deck. The massive lift engine system roared and disturbed anything on deck that wasn't botled or tied down. After a few seconds of noisy suspension, the massive machine touched down allowing the commotion to die down as the engines disengaged.
> 
> The flight HUD indicated safe touch down and all stations secured. Riaan sighed and slumped back in his seat, giving a pronounced sigh and rubbing his brow.
> 
> ...


Riaan was not disappointed, all over the night shifters were preparing for the shift change, anxious to go home to thier small apartments or loving families. Nothing alarming


----------



## manidk (Jul 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Robert found himself on some very strange porn sites while searching for upgrades. Ultimately he did find what he was looking for, however each would cost him 50,000 for upgrades



Robert bookmarked the lewd sites for later browsing before sighing heavily.

_Might as well grab something I guess..._

Robert settles on Defense Maze, and decides to check out Memory Palace as well.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert bookmarked the lewd sites for later browsing before sighing heavily.
> 
> _Might as well grab something I guess..._
> 
> Robert settles on Defense Maze, and decides to check out Memory Palace as well.



Robert goes to buy the defense maze buy soon realizes he has no money

How can this be? He counts on his fingers

250 - T boy
100 - Dog
50  - Ryan
50 - akiba

0 remaining


"You win this round math" He laments silently


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 1, 2014)

After buying his hacking defenses, he switches gears to offense and sabotage. He looks up the prices of Scrambler and Memory Place. He also checks the price of upgrading his blade into a chainsaw, or just buying an HF chainsaw. He did the same for Raiden's blade.


----------



## manidk (Jul 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Robert goes to buy the defense maze buy soon realizes he has no money
> 
> How can this be? He counts on his fingers
> 
> ...



Robert wonders why some mysterious voice in his head didn't mention this earlier, when he first thought he acquired the money.

It was only then that he realized he actually somehow acquired 25,000 small rubber balls instead of dollars.

"Life is suffering..."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert wonders why some mysterious voice in his head didn't mention this earlier, when he first thought he acquired the money.
> 
> It was only then that he realized he actually somehow acquired 25,000 small rubber balls instead of dollars.
> 
> "Life is suffering..."



As he sighed he sat on a couch, the springs creaked in protest *takiiiiiiime*

" The hell was that?"

----------------------  5 hours later------------------

The intercomms aboard the longshoreman buzzed, Steward was summoning the crew for a breifing


----------



## TehChron (Jul 1, 2014)

T-Boy approached the bridge, still carrying the scrap from earlier


----------



## manidk (Jul 1, 2014)

Robert trails slightly behind T-Boy, his suit now in spear form and attached to his back.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 1, 2014)

Ryan leaves for the bridge, allowing Abathur to do his job while he made himself useful, gnawing at his nails.


----------



## kluang (Jul 1, 2014)

Akiba is busy installing the new parts when the intercom buzzes. "What now?" grumbles the hacker and he makes his way to the bridge.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 3, 2014)

As the crew began to gather Steward launched into the breif, the others would have to be brought up to speed later.

"After vigorous negotiations I have managed to procure some... temporary assistence."

The holographic display changes

"Virigo Copenti aka Vigo the Carpathian. Incursion specialist"

The display shows a light mech with a tank of some sort on its back and some hose apparatuses on its arms.

"Deshii Asura aka KnuckleNap. Extraction specialist."

The display changed to a medium mech with a strange build, its lower bpdy seems too small and sleek while its upper body was apelike and with long thick arms and a 6 eyed domes shell as a head.

"Have you decided on your next target? I only managed to swing these asses for 5 days."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 3, 2014)

"We were thinking recon on the black site before infiltrating properly. Those of us unsuited for the task could hit a depository today and well have plenty of time to hit the black site afterwards"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 3, 2014)

"Which one should we hit?" Ryan said, gnawing away. "Sine we'll have less manpower, should we hit one of the lower security depositories?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 3, 2014)

On of the black sites was highlighted "This one is the closest at only 75 miles out. Seems as godpod as any other. However any recon will have to be 100% radio silent Free space transmissions and worm connections only."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 3, 2014)

"Are there any low security depositories nearby?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 3, 2014)

"There appears to be two 2's within 10 miles"


----------



## TehChron (Jul 3, 2014)

"Do we have any data,on them?" T-Boy asks, before producing a terminal and getting ready to see if hacking will prove necessary


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 3, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Do we have any data,on them?" T-Boy asks, before producing a terminal and getting ready to see if hacking will prove necessary



"Yes Basic layout and defense staffing. Should provide a decent idea of what is in store"

Option 1) West depository

Option 2) Northwestern depository


----------



## TehChron (Jul 3, 2014)

"West sounds promising"


----------



## kluang (Jul 3, 2014)

"You're not going gun blazing are you?" ask Akiba to T-boy.


----------



## manidk (Jul 3, 2014)

"He doesn't seem like the type..."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 3, 2014)

kluang said:


> "You're not going gun blazing are you?" ask Akiba to T-boy.


"Only in the defense of innocents"


manidk said:


> "He doesn't seem like the type..."


"...."


----------



## manidk (Jul 3, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "...."



"...........?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 3, 2014)

The blue print to the western depository appears on screen

Confirmed security forces

Medium: 5
Light: 10
Mesh: 18


----------



## TehChron (Jul 3, 2014)

"Seems easy enough. We should split between two teams. One to scout the Black Site and one for this mission. Who controls this depository? Zinc? The Kims?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 3, 2014)

"Oooh. Good, good, a nice variety of suits. I'm sure Abathur will be able to find a use for any spoils of war we collect." Ryan said.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 3, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Seems easy enough. We should split between two teams. One to scout the Black Site and one for this mission. Who controls this depository? Zinc? The Kims?"



"It is owned and operated by the  Lyung Nim refinery, a subsidiary of the Zinc group."


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "It is owned and operated by the  Lyung Nim refinery, a subsidiary of the Zinc group."



"How loyal are they to their parent company?"


----------



## kluang (Jul 3, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Only in the defense of innocents"
> 
> "...."



" Innocents? Aren't you cute. Maybe you can call Mary Poppins to take care of the guards?" laughs Akiba.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 3, 2014)

kluang said:


> " Innocents? Aren't you cute. Maybe you can call Mary Poppins to take care of the guards?" laughs Akiba.



T-Boy stares calmly at Akiba, looking him up and down. 

He then throat chops him.


----------



## kluang (Jul 3, 2014)

Akiba falls too his knees after T-boy attack him. He coughs uncontrollably for a while before regaining his composure. 

"What are you crazy?!!! Attacking like that over a joke?"


----------



## TehChron (Jul 4, 2014)

T-Boy ignores him, returning to the discussion of the next mission

It was almost as if Akiba no longer existed in his eyes


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 4, 2014)

Ryan continued to gnaw at his fingers, ignoring the scuffle nearby.


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 4, 2014)

"Akiba apparently thought it was a good idea to hack into everyone's bank accounts, I think right now a lot of us have reason to put a bullet between your eyes."Lance grumbled and shrugged it off.

"I am assuming as those are the confirmed security forces, we might have a few unwanted surprises?"Lance asked getting back to the topic on hand.


----------



## kluang (Jul 4, 2014)

"Stop creating stories Lance. I'm not interested in any of you trigger happy accounts. If I want money I'll hack into the First National Bank like always." grumbles Akiba as he walks back to the discussion. "I'll take the depository. My canvas, polygot and maybe a camouflage can get me inside. But I don't like the secret levels."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 4, 2014)

"Im already going. No need for two people doing the same job with one task"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 4, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Im already going. No need for two people doing the same job with one task"



"We did get a bit redundant last time." Ryan recalled.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 4, 2014)

"So, T-Boy, do you have a plan of attack?" Ryan asked.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2014)

Raiden overlooks the amount of personnel 
"Does anyone have the proper equipment to deal with mesh suits that are camouflaged? They have enough to place on shifts to stay near invisible and still. Tremorsense and infra-red would help here."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 4, 2014)

"Shiv has Sonar sensors."


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 4, 2014)

"Swarmlord has Tremorsense, but I doubt I'll be able to get close enough for it to be of use." Ryan said.


----------



## manidk (Jul 5, 2014)

"Ornstein has thermal vision... But also might be a tad too large for recon.  I'll go wherever you guys feel is appropriate."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 5, 2014)

"Ornstein and myself running point with a camo-capable individual should be more than any force on site can handle"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 5, 2014)

"I should be able to suffice in that area." Bladewolf says. "Very well. The three of us should be enough now."


----------



## manidk (Jul 5, 2014)

"Hm.  So a Lion, a wolf, and a... Hovering tentacle thing.  Sounds like quite the team."


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 5, 2014)

"My drones should be able to provide back-up should things get sticky." Ryan said.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 5, 2014)

"So the rest will take care of scouting the Black Site in the meantime?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 5, 2014)

"There we have it. No time to get started like the present." Steward uploads the blueprints into Robert T boy and bladwolfs suits


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 5, 2014)

"Sounds good. Still, before we go, we should discuss the plan, since we'll need to maintain radio silence once we're there. What've got for us, T-boy?" Ryan asked.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 5, 2014)

After T-Boy had explained the details of the plan, Ryan returned to Swarmlord.
"Abathur, transfer control of Swarmlord's locomotion and the drone to my direct control. You focus your attention on analyzing and replicating that equipment." Ryan said. He opened up his storage space, which were just big enough that the other's mech could fit inside, in preparation for traveling to the mission site.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 6, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> After T-Boy had explained the details of the plan, Ryan returned to Swarmlord.
> "Abathur, transfer control of Swarmlord's locomotion and the drone to my direct control. You focus your attention on analyzing and replicating that equipment." Ryan said. He opened up his storage space, which were just big enough that the other's mech could fit inside, in preparation for traveling to the mission site.


> I have finished my analysis Hu-Mon Ryan *sic*


----------



## TehChron (Jul 6, 2014)

"Those of you coming with, meet up at Swarm Lord. Good luck with scouting, the rest of you"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> > I have finished my analysis Hu-Mon Ryan *sic*



"Good, the results?" (Do I roll here?)


----------



## manidk (Jul 6, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Those of you coming with, meet up at Swarm Lord. Good luck with scouting, the rest of you"



Robert remembers to make a quick stop by the toilet to empty his bowels before heading to Swarm Lord's bay.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 6, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Good, the results?" (Do I roll here?)



> I have made the necessary calculations. I can produce a functional device *sic*


----------



## TehChron (Jul 6, 2014)

Hearing Ryan talking to himself, T-Boy remembers something, "Have you repaired the stealth equipment i lent to you?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> > I have made the necessary calculations. I can produce a functional device *sic*



"Thank you, Abathur." Ryan said. "Create a blueprint and make multiple back-ups, so that we don't lose something so important."
"Understood, Pilot Ryan." Abathur said.



TehChron said:


> Hearing Ryan talking to himself, T-Boy remembers something, "Have you repaired the stealth equipment i lent to you?"



"I'm not sure, but Abathur says he is capable of making a new one, if it come to it. Abathur, how is the condition of the original equipment?"


----------



## kluang (Jul 6, 2014)

"So we're going to a black site with no intelligence on them what so ever, nice."


----------



## manidk (Jul 6, 2014)

"You guys are scouting.  The point of your mission _is_ intelligence."


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 6, 2014)

Once everyone was onboard, Swarmlord headed out, with T-Boy, Robery, and Bladewolf along for the ride.


----------



## manidk (Jul 6, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Once everyone was onboard, Swarmlord headed out, with T-Boy, Robery, and Bladewolf along for the ride.



"Nice digs.  What's our ETA?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Nice digs.  What's our ETA?"



> 45 mins *sic*


----------



## TehChron (Jul 6, 2014)

T-Boy stands on top of the fortress mech, his gaze staring at the land around him

So many people that he can, he _must_ save

He's the only one that can, after all


----------



## kluang (Jul 6, 2014)

"Sakura,  prep up the suit. We're going to gather info on some black site."


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> > 45 mins *sic*



"How about we set up shop around 5 minutes away?" Ryan asked the others. "It'll be easier for Swarmlord to hunker down and hide at that distance, but it should be close enough if you guys need to make a tactical retreat."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 6, 2014)

T-Boy enters into the room.

"Just remember. You're _my_ backup here."


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 7, 2014)

TehChron said:


> T-Boy enters into the room.
> 
> "Just remember. You're _my_ backup here."



"I'll take that as an okay on the five minutes." Ryan said. He looked around, as if taking in the enormous size of Swarmlord, which was the probably the same size as the building they were trying to infiltrate. He glanced back at T-boy. "Yeah, I'll be sure to remember." he said in monotone. "Just don't be afraid to call in your backup if things get messy." He turned his attention back to driving.


----------



## manidk (Jul 7, 2014)

Robert attempts to stack a house of cards while passing the time.


----------



## kluang (Jul 7, 2014)

Akiba left his room fully armed with his suit. "Let's use this mission as a test run for our new gadget."


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 7, 2014)

40 minutes later, Swarmlord came to a stop. Ryan hunkered down among the hills and mountains, or if there were none nearby, trying to appear like one, entering siege mode to help further decrease Swarmlord's conspicuousness.
"Gentlemen, we have arrived." Ryan announced.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 7, 2014)

T-Boy nods, then proceeds to walk out into the forest.

"Tekk-Setter!"

One transformation sequence later, Shiv is cautiously approaching the complex, attempting to get a bead on the patrols

"Swarm Lord, can you give us data on the outside with your drones and buoys?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 7, 2014)

TehChron said:


> T-Boy nods, then proceeds to walk out into the forest.
> 
> "Tekk-Setter!"
> 
> ...



*Direction of approach?*


----------



## TehChron (Jul 7, 2014)

"Id like to get a view of the entire facility. Escaping the notice of the patrols is paramount."


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 7, 2014)

TehChron said:


> T-Boy nods, then proceeds to walk out into the forest.
> 
> "Tekk-Setter!"
> 
> ...



"I can try, but remember that we're supposed to be radio silence. My drones aren't stealthy, so investigating might give it away. I'll do it if you think its worth the risk." Ryan said.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 7, 2014)

"We're currently using long range communications. Radio silence should be after we finish infiltrating.

"The point is to just get in there."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 7, 2014)

"The Southernmost entrance appears ideal for my purposes"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 7, 2014)

"Got it." Ryan said. He deployed his Light Drones to scout out the area around the southern entrance from above, and then do a quick sweep of the building's exterior. Once he had the information, he sent it to T-Boy and the others.
"Good luck, you guys."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 7, 2014)

The drones buzz the south side of the compound

It was largely unremarkable, bearing the standard conrete gray color of such buildings. A pair of light mechs and a medium stood gaurding the entrance

The same was apparent on the south east corner, and the east, and the north.

Cameras periodically dotted the extrior


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 7, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The drones buzz the south side of the compound
> 
> It was largely unremarkable, bearing the standard conrete gray color of such buildings. A pair of light mechs and a medium stood gaurding the entrance
> 
> ...



Ryan sent this information to T-boy and the others, then deployed his Medium drones to the forest near the southern entrance, to hide and secure an escape route. The light drones continued their surveillance, though remaining careful to avoid being spotted by the cameras.

"Now entering radio silence. Call me if everything's gone to hell." Ryan said.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 7, 2014)

Bladewolf stepped out onto the ground, hearing the plan from T-Boy and the data from Ryan. "Outer security seems satisfactory in comparison to briefing. However, the most dangerous targets seem to be inside. Expect large defenses inside." He stretches a bit. "Very well. I shall join T-Boy through the south. Ornstein shall defend the extraction point with Ryan in case it is spotted, as well as firing support. Be sure to retaliate if need be." Bladewolf's visor comes down. "Commence operation." 

Bladewolf runs towards the depository, activating Camo once he is nearing the cameras. He checks his radar and sonar, whilst using his Scout drones, each stealthed, to plan out a sneaking route and to check if there are any anti-camo measures.


----------



## manidk (Jul 7, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Bladewolf stepped out onto the ground, hearing the plan from T-Boy and the data from Ryan. "Very well. I shall join you through the south. Ornstein shall defend the extraction point with Ryan in case it is spotted." Bladewolf's visor comes down. "Commence operation." Bladewolf runs towards the depository, activating Camo once he is nearing the cameras.



"How far I've fallen, having orders barked at me from a dogbot..."

Nonetheless, Robert, in Ornstein, hunkers down near Swarmlord, periodically switching between thermal vision and zooming in with his Hawkeye system.  The spear attached to his back hums every few moments, as if anticipating a battle.

He readies his rail rifle, just in case.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 7, 2014)

Ryan flipped on Netflix. When nothing happened, he realized that he still didn't have his Terminal yet.
"NOOOOOOOOO!!!" he cried out, and began to weep.


----------



## manidk (Jul 7, 2014)

Ornstein's hyper-advanced sissy-sensors pick up a large quantity of bitch tears in he and Swarmlord's immediate vicinity.

He brushed it off, anything able to produce the sheer mass of crybabyosity being released was no threat.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 7, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Bladewolf stepped out onto the ground, hearing the plan from T-Boy and the data from Ryan. "Outer security seems satisfactory in comparison to briefing. However, the most dangerous targets seem to be inside. Expect large defenses inside." He stretches a bit. "Very well. I shall join T-Boy through the south. Ornstein shall defend the extraction point with Ryan in case it is spotted, as well as firing support. Be sure to retaliate if need be." Bladewolf's visor comes down. "Commence operation."
> 
> Bladewolf runs towards the depository, activating Camo once he is nearing the cameras. He checks his radar and sonar, whilst using his Scout drones, each stealthed, to plan out a sneaking route and to check if there are any anti-camo measures.



Bladewolf stealthes past the cameras without incident. As he approaches the southern entrance the Medium suit turns towards him
"CONTACT"

The medium suit opens fire with its sharpshooter, the shots fly in and reduce blade wolf's right forelimb to little more than a stump


----------



## TehChron (Jul 7, 2014)

"Tch", T-Boy mutters as the engines on Shiv's back light up, "I've got this!"

The massive Tekkaman shot forward as light gathered on it's chest.

"VOLTEKKAAAAAA!" a massive beam of Ion energy lanced out towards the wall of building between the largest concentration of enemy suits, the energy discharging and arcing between them as Shiv hurled itself towards whichever mechs were still unaffected by the blast


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 7, 2014)

Ryan, catching onto what was happening, got his shit together and had his medium drones move closer, preparing to back up Bladewolf and T-boy if the situation called for it.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 7, 2014)

Bladewolf jumped back away from the gunfire. _Tactical error; the drone must have been noticed and the mech waited for me to show up. Right limb compromised._, throwing out a Suit Control grenade at the Medium mech and moving out of the mech's line of fire.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 7, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Bladewolf jumped back away from the gunfire. _Tactical error; the drone must have been noticed and the mech waited for me to show up. Right limb compromised._, throwing out a Suit Control grenade at the Medium mech and moving out of the mech's line of fire.



Alarmed bladewolf hurls a suit control genade at the medium mech and whiling back, it explodes with a blue adhesive gel. The mech rips through it like toilet paper chasing the Bladewolf. The two flanking light mech fire thier battle rifles in the general vacinity of the grenade origin point but miss.


End of round 1


Round 2

Reacting fastest to the plight of his teammate T Boy fired his ion canon between the light mechs, eschewing direct damage for aoe coverage. The right light mech falls face first on the ground, locked up, the left mech had been mid stride  and remained standing but unmoving


----------



## TehChron (Jul 7, 2014)

Shiv arrives on top of them in an instant, having already switched over to Sonar.

Two tentacles embed themselves into unobstructive parts of the mechs, as an Elvish voice commands the pilots.

"Serve me...serve JUSTICE...leave your mechs, flee  this place, and forget that anything ever happened tonight..."

It wasnt nearly as subtle as he wouldve liked, T-Boy thought to himself with shame, but as his AIs worked over the prone mechs systems, taking control of them for his own personal use, he realized that this was the best he could do for these men

So long as they had yet to take the lives of innocents or impede his justice, they were just as much a victim of circumstance, and thus deserving of his protection.

T-Boy would never take their lives unless left with no other option.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 7, 2014)

Bladewolf moves away to keep some distance. _Medium mech incoming. Suit Control-type grenades have no effect. Ranged attack is necessary. _Bladewolf starts up the Laser Rifle and oncei t's ready, turns around and fires at the Medium mech, aiming at a weak spot in it's legs to cripple it's movement. He then runs at top speed (well, tops speed with three legs) to another location, leading the mech away from Shiv and towards a place where Ornstein and Swarmlord can lay down support...although something told time the latter wasn't going to help in that regard.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 7, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Bladewolf moves away to keep some distance. _Medium mech incoming. Suit Control-type grenades have no effect. Ranged attack is necessary. _Bladewolf starts up the Laser Rifle and oncei t's ready, turns around and fires at the Medium mech, aiming at a weak spot in it's legs to cripple it's movement. He then runs at top speed (well, tops speed with three legs) to a spot behind sufficient cover.



Once Bladewolf had made it to cover, Swarmlord's drones formed a loose, hidden wall behind him. Any pursuit by the medium suit would be met with removal of limbs by the drone's plasma claws and fangs.


----------



## manidk (Jul 8, 2014)

Robert watches the goings on through the scope of his rail rifle, Ornstein's large, golden finger posted aside and slightly above the trigger.

Not yet.

He has to be the element of surprise.

Robert lowers the rifle and continues to scan the area, ground and sky, for any newcomers.


----------



## kluang (Jul 8, 2014)

Another HALO jump. Akiba isn't a fan of heights. His feet still shaken and it got worse when the cargo door open.

"You can do it, Master. " the voice of his A.I rings in his comm. "Yeah... you know Sakura, when I get paid,  I getting a transformable droid that I can ride."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 8, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Bladewolf moves away to keep some distance. _Medium mech incoming. Suit Control-type grenades have no effect. Ranged attack is necessary. _Bladewolf starts up the Laser Rifle and oncei t's ready, turns around and fires at the Medium mech, aiming at a weak spot in it's legs to cripple it's movement. He then runs at top speed (well, tops speed with three legs) to another location, leading the mech away from Shiv and towards a place where Ornstein and Swarmlord can lay down support...although something told time the latter wasn't going to help in that regard.





Ichypa said:


> Once Bladewolf had made it to cover, Swarmlord's drones formed a loose, hidden wall behind him. Any pursuit by the medium suit would be met with removal of limbs by the drone's plasma claws and fangs.





manidk said:


> Robert watches the goings on through the scope of his rail rifle, Ornstein's large, golden finger posted aside and slightly above the trigger.
> 
> Not yet.
> 
> ...





TehChron said:


> Shiv arrives on top of them in an instant, having already switched over to Sonar.
> 
> Two tentacles embed themselves into unobstructive parts of the mechs, as an Elvish voice commands the pilots.
> 
> ...


Blades wolf firesback at the medium mech, his laser rifle  sizzles against the thick armor of the mechs legs (91% remaining right leg) but the mech is unslowed. It returns fire at the hobbled Bladewolf but the shots drift wide splittering a tree into kindling.

As it closed to finish the job 4 light, 4 medium and 2 Heavy drones leaped from thier cover, swarming. One Light and med for each limb and the heavies attacked the head

Head 30% (sensory functions ceased)
Body 100%
L arm 70%
R arm 70%
L leg 70
R leg 61%
-------------------

T boy's tentacles snaked towards the light mechs, the prone one proved no obstacle but the standing one dropped his gun and spun with great alacrity stabbing Shiv in the face twice with a previously concealed vibroblade (83.5% Head)


----------



## TehChron (Jul 8, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Blades wolf firesback at the medium mech, his laser rifle  sizzles against the thick armor of the mechs legs (91% remaining right leg) but the mech is unslowed. It returns fire at the hobbled Bladewolf but the shots drift wide splittering a tree into kindling.
> 
> As it closed to finish the job 4 light, 4 medium and 2 Heavy drones leaped from thier cover, swarming. One Light and med for each limb and the heavies attacked the head
> 
> ...



Clicking his teeth in frustration, the tentacle that had latched onto the standing Light Mech was joined by another one. As the hacking system went into effect, a beam saber emitted from the endpoint of the third tentacle, sizzling directly into where the head of the light mechs pilot was located.

The damage wouldn't disable the mech's systems, hopefully, but it would end any further resistance from his enemies part.

T-Boy looks out at the readings from his Sonar, realizing BladeWolf's situation.

"WOLF! ON ME! QUICKLY!"

The Tekkaman began moving towards the camouflaged dog, dragging the other two light mechs along for the ride with it's tentacles as T-Boy prepared to activate two of the functions of Shivs weight class at a moments notice.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 8, 2014)

After getting saved by Ryan's mechs, Wolf ran towards Shiv after hearing his request. He uses his Scout drones to monitor his front and behind for extra protection; he didn't feel like losing another limb. Upon reaching Shiv, he says "I am here. What is your request?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 8, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Blades wolf firesback at the medium mech, his laser rifle  sizzles against the thick armor of the mechs legs (91% remaining right leg) but the mech is unslowed. It returns fire at the hobbled Bladewolf but the shots drift wide splittering a tree into kindling.
> 
> As it closed to finish the job 4 light, 4 medium and 2 Heavy drones leaped from thier cover, swarming. One Light and med for each limb and the heavies attacked the head
> 
> ...



Since their attacks would be as effective as Bladewolf's, Ryan guided his light drones to attack the still active light suit, concentrating all their firepower on its head. Meanwhile, the heavies and mediums attacked the head, aiming to crack it open; the mediums would incapacitate or kill the pilot through that breach in the head.

Light drones: Pulse rifles, two each
Medium drones: Beam Sabre natural weapons
Heavy drones: Ion cannon


----------



## TehChron (Jul 8, 2014)

Shiv jerks the Light mech out of the way of Swarm Lord's drones attacks before turning towards Wolf

"I will commence measures to recover your lost damage once enemy reinforces arrive. Wait for now and try to headshot the enemy medium before it gets reduced to useless scrap by the idiot."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 8, 2014)

"Acknowledged. Firing now." Bladewolf takes aim at the medium mech with his laser rifle and fires at the head.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 9, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Since their attacks would be as effective as Bladewolf's, Ryan guided his light drones to attack the still active light suit, concentrating all their firepower on its head. Meanwhile, the heavies and mediums attacked the head, aiming to crack it open; the mediums would incapacitate or kill the pilot through that breach in the head.
> 
> Light drones: Pulse rifles, two each
> Medium drones: Beam Sabre natural weapons
> Heavy drones: Ion cannon





TehChron said:


> Shiv jerks the Light mech out of the way of Swarm Lord's drones attacks before turning towards Wolf
> 
> "I will commence measures to recover your lost damage once enemy reinforces arrive. Wait for now and try to headshot the enemy medium before it gets reduced to useless scrap by the idiot."





P-X 12 said:


> "Acknowledged. Firing now." Bladewolf takes aim at the medium mech with his laser rifle and fires at the head.



Shiv plunges a beam saber into the light mech's head, completely removing it and killing the pilot.

--------

The drones continue the assult on the medium mech, the pilot relazing the situation hopeless acticates his ace in the hole. The chassis of the !ech splits open and a mansized orb shoots through the undergrowth


----------



## TehChron (Jul 9, 2014)

A tentacle snakes into the medium mech, repeating the process of what was attempted with the light mechs. This time latching onto it from behind the medium mechs head as the light mechs finish falling under Shivs control.

Sighing to himself, T-Boy cuts off all oxygen flow to the remaining light mech pilot, hoping it would prove enough to force him to flee, if the elvish hypnotism proved insufficient for the task.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 9, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Shiv plunges a beam saber into the light mech's head, completely removing it and killing the pilot.
> 
> --------
> 
> The drones continue the assult on the medium mech, the pilot relazing the situation hopeless acticates his ace in the hole. The chassis of the !ech splits open and a mansized orb shoots through the undergrowth



The heavy drones picked up the empty medium suit and carried it into the woulds, while back at Swarmlord Ryan deployed his Scavenger drones to pick up the chasis. The medium drones followed the trail such a large projectile would make in the undergrowth, tracking down the pilot. Once he was found, they would drag him back to see what T-boy wanted to do with him. I he resisted, then they would kill him, cauterize his wounds, and drag his corpse over to his form suit to be collected along with it.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 9, 2014)

Bladewolf grips his Beam Saber with his tail and watches his Sonar, watching for any surprises the orb might have. He also fires out a Laser Rifle blast at it. In the mean time, he watches their surroundings and their escape route with his Scout drone.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 9, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The heavy drones picked up the empty medium suit and carried it into the woulds, while back at Swarmlord Ryan deployed his Scavenger drones to pick up the chasis. The medium drones followed the trail such a large projectile would make in the undergrowth, tracking down the pilot. Once he was found, they would drag him back to see what T-boy wanted to do with him. I he resisted, then they would kill him, cauterize his wounds, and drag his corpse over to his form suit to be collected along with it.



A suit control grenade lands in the drones midst, anchoring them and the medium suit to the ground, allowing the tentacle to snake in and do its job


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 9, 2014)

TehChron said:


> A suit control grenade lands in the drones midst, anchoring them and the medium suit to the ground, allowing the tentacle to snake in and do its job



The heavy drones collapsed from the grenade Shiv wasted, instead of merely following the suits into the woods or extending its tentacles so it could continue its work while the drones moved it.


----------



## manidk (Jul 9, 2014)

Robert watches the altercation through Ornstein's rifle.

_The fuck are they doing down there?_

He shrugs and goes back to guard duty, peeking around for ambushes and whatnot.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 9, 2014)

"Theyre tentacles. They dont stretch indefinitely you idiot." Shiv continues hacking in and disabling the medium suits systems as its sonar continues pinging the area


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 9, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Theyre tentacles. They dont stretch indefinitely you idiot." Shiv continues hacking in and disabling the medium suits systems as its sonar continues pinging the area



"Oh. Sorry." Ryan said with a shrug. "Turn my drones back on when your done, would you?"


----------



## kluang (Jul 9, 2014)

Akiba lands about a click away from the target area and quickly he activate his stealth. " Sakura let's test our new upgrades." Akiba uses his new Hawkeye view to locate any abnormalities on the field.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 11, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Oh. Sorry." Ryan said with a shrug. "Turn my drones back on when your done, would you?"





TehChron said:


> "Theyre tentacles. They dont stretch indefinitely you idiot." Shiv continues hacking in and disabling the medium suits systems as its sonar continues pinging the area





P-X 12 said:


> Bladewolf grips his Beam Saber with his tail and watches his Sonar, watching for any surprises the orb might have. He also fires out a Laser Rifle blast at it. In the mean time, he watches their surroundings and their escape route with his Scout drone.



The pilot abandons his suit as T boy accesses the systems of the medium suit

-------

Bladewolf scouts around and notices incoming boogeies on his sonar, 3...4....5... 200 feet and closing


----------



## kluang (Jul 11, 2014)

Akiba walks around, still in camouflage while scanning the said area for any anomalies. If he can find a panel, he can send his spider in, acting as a spyware. It will take some time to have all the information,  but it's much safer then infiltrate and hook up at a server.

"Master may I suggest you look for tyre tracks. If trucks are coming out then there must be a door and we can locate it by looking for tyre tracks."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The pilot abandons his suit as T boy accesses the systems of the medium suit
> 
> -------
> 
> Bladewolf scouts around and notices incoming boogeies on his sonar, 3...4....5... 200 feet and closing



The systems of the medium suit are accessed, subverting ownership and control of the suit towards T-Boy even as he attempts to pick up comm chatter from the rest of the base in order to obtain a tactical advantage.

A tentacle snakes around Bladewolf, and drags the mesh suit along with one Light suit and finally the now abandoned medium suit towards Shiv.

"Join me, Wolf, and prepare to activate Camo. We'll wipe the rest of them out."

"Beginning Combination."


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The pilot abandons his suit as T boy accesses the systems of the medium suit
> 
> -------
> 
> Bladewolf scouts around and notices incoming boogeies on his sonar, 3...4....5... 200 feet and closing



The pilot is instantly surrounded by the light drones.

The medium drones continue to investigate the sphere that had launched out of the suit.

The heavy drones continued to chill.


----------



## kluang (Jul 13, 2014)

Akiba shifts his focus and starts to look for tire tracks.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 14, 2014)

kluang said:


> Akiba shifts his focus and starts to look for tire tracks.



Akiba see nothing in every direction. How strange. Although something is off... He cant quite put his finger on what it is though

*roll 1d20*


----------



## kluang (Jul 15, 2014)

Roll(1d20)+0:
15,+0
Total:15


----------

